#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > DE LOUNGE >  >  Opmerkelijke filmpjes uit de industrie

## showband

Dit is een poging een luchtig onderwerp te openen met linkjes naar filmpjes waarin opmerkelijke dingen gebeuren uit de industrie.

Humor en bloopers. Enz. Geen vingerwijzen maar een verzameling "nice to see"
Feel free to participate.

twee voorbeeldjes in categorie:

gitaar speelt door tijdens het drinken pakken:
Nick en Simon live
YouTube - MOV03092

09 september 2009 security fail
beetje jammer..
YouTube - 090920 security fail

en erg knap editwerk:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tprMEs-zfQA

----------


## Funmaker

De leden van de alternatieve rockgroep Muse hebben het niet echt begrepen op playbacken. Toen ze afgelopen weekend in een Italiaans tv-programma mochten optreden maar blijkbaar niet live mochten spelen, protesteerden ze daar tegen op hun eigen manier: de bandleden namen elkaars plaatsen in. Geen kat die het merkte! 

In het filmpje hieronder ziet u hoe zanger Matthew Bellamy zich amuseert achter de drums, hoe basgitarist Christopher Wolstenholme de piano en de gitaar voor zijn rekening neemt en hoe drummer Dominic Howard met een basgitaar in zijn handen probeert de juiste woorden mee te kwelen. 

Nog grappiger wordt het tijdens het interview achteraf, dat door de nietsvermoedende presentatrice niet met de zanger maar met de drummer wordt gevoerd. Muse for president! Of zoiets. 
bron: http://www.p-magazine.com 

linkje: YouTube - Muse - Uprising - (not so much) Live@Quelli che... + interview

----------


## salsa

Ik heb me helemaal ziek gelachen!!!
Wat vind ik dit een goeie!!!!!!

Hahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahaha!!!!!

----------


## djspeakertje

> Ik heb me helemaal ziek gelachen!!!
> Wat vind ik dit een goeie!!!!!!
> 
> Hahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahaha!!!!!



 
Dit is natuurlijk wel DE manier om de boel eens flink terug te pakken :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: !

----------


## mhsounds

YouTube - How to Test a Console hoe test ik mijn mixer...

----------


## Funmaker

nog een leuke gevonden , veel progwerk volgens mij! maar wel knap resultaat!
enjoy!
YouTube - Muppet technics

----------


## mhsounds

ah die is briljant! :Big Grin:

----------


## play-ground

heel mooie show.

en geen slecht woord over de programering.

zou het zelf niet zo goed kunnen.

maar toch een leuk detail gezien.

op het einde van het filmpje kan je zien dat 1 van de vl niet zo een zin heeft om met zijn kleuren mee te werken.
ergens links beneden.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cwhHb_GmyMg&feature=fvw

----------


## koentjes

555 KUBIK | facade projection | on Vimeo

leuk stukje projectietechniek....

----------


## mvdmeulen

> nog een leuke gevonden , veel progwerk volgens mij! maar wel knap resultaat!
> enjoy!
> YouTube - Muppet technics



deze show werd vandaag op de open dag van EML ook afgedraaid

EDIT: na nog eens goed gekeken te hebben is het ook een show van EML maar dan eerder dit jaar gedraaid

----------


## bones2001

Biertje ?

YouTube - BeerBottleOrchestra.MPG

----------


## koens

Deze heb ik gisteren bij EML live gezien op de open bedrijvendag!
Echt geweldig. Live is hij beter dan op Youtube!!!





> nog een leuke gevonden , veel progwerk volgens mij! maar wel knap resultaat!
> enjoy!
> YouTube - Muppet technics

----------


## Stage-Q

De nieuwe van Heineken is ook wel aardig,
(halverwege de pagina)

Bekijk als allereerste de nieuwe TV commercial van Heineken! Detail-Heineken.nl

----------


## mhsounds

> De nieuwe van Heineken is ook wel aardig,
> (halverwege de pagina)
> 
> Bekijk als allereerste de nieuwe TV commercial van Heineken! Detail-Heineken.nl



mooi :Smile: 

Heb hier nog een paar oude speakers staan zou het lukken? :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## salsa

Jammer dat ze dan wel weer 'Skytech' achtige speakers hebben gebruikt...


Dave

----------


## djspeakertje

> mooi
> 
> Heb hier nog een paar oude speakers staan zou het lukken?



 
Zolang het geen 18mm berken multiplex kastjes zijn moet dat lukken....


Als je zoiets als dit speakerloos op je kop wilt zetten kun je wel gedag zeggen tegen je rug :Big Grin: !:



(+100kg/stuk incl. dolly :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :EEK!: )



Daan

----------


## RenéE

Daarom zit er ook een dolly onder... Misschien een keer een aflevering Fred Flintstone kijken om een conceptidee op te doen? :Big Grin:

----------


## mhsounds

Als het lukt zet ik ze wel in massaproductie :Big Grin:

----------


## kenx

> Deze heb ik gisteren bij EML live gezien op de open bedrijvendag!
> Echt geweldig. Live is hij beter dan op Youtube!!!




Heb hem ook gezien!! 

SUPER

----------


## stekelvarke

Hier ook, mooie manier om te laten zien wat de technische mogelijkheden zijn.
Iemand op de hoogte hoe de horizontale bewegingen gerealiseerd werden?

----------


## mvdmeulen

> Hier ook, mooie manier om te laten zien wat de technische mogelijkheden zijn.
> Iemand op de hoogte hoe de horizontale bewegingen gerealiseerd werden?



jep 
geheim van eml : een mannetje achter het decor wat een wagentje heen en weer duwt :Big Grin:

----------


## djspeakertje

> jep 
> geheim van eml : een mannetje achter het decor wat een wagentje heen en weer duwt



 
Camerarails met gemotoriseerd karretje? :Big Grin:

----------


## mvdmeulen

nee serieus een mannetje wat achter het toneel dat karretje over een rails heen haalde aldus de Chamsys operator van dienst
fijn weekend

mark

----------


## djspeakertje

> nee serieus een mannetje wat achter het toneel dat karretje over een rails heen haalde aldus de Chamsys operator van dienst
> fijn weekend
> 
> mark



 
Lol! :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## qvt

Tijdens de laatste show van een tour van The Fray besloot de crew om een grap uit te halen met de band :Stick Out Tongue:  Resulteerd in het volgende filmpje :

YouTube - Pranking the Fray

----------


## djspeakertje

> Tijdens de laatste show van een tour van The Fray besloot de crew om een grap uit te halen met de band Resulteerd in het volgende filmpje :
> 
> YouTube - Pranking the Fray



 
Mooi!, alleen werd het een beetje langdradig voor het publiek, 3 minuten ymca...


Daan

----------


## mhsounds

Hoezo die staan gewoon mee te zingen :Big Grin:

----------


## Kilian

> Tijdens de laatste show van een tour van The Fray besloot de crew om een grap uit te halen met de band Resulteerd in het volgende filmpje :
> 
> YouTube - Pranking the Fray



The Fray heeft ook wel een geestige crew, inderdaad. Maffe lichtman vooral.

----------


## 4AC

> Tijdens de laatste show van een tour van The Fray besloot de crew om een grap uit te halen met de band Resulteerd in het volgende filmpje :
> 
> YouTube - Pranking the Fray



Geweldig. Leuke humor.

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

YouTube - Paul van Dyk PvD DJ iPhone App

Wat vinden jullie hier nu van?

Misschien is de dB meter nog wel leuk voor achter een Booth te leggen, zodat ze niet in het rood draaien? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## kenx

> nee serieus een mannetje wat achter het toneel dat karretje over een rails heen haalde aldus de Chamsys operator van dienst
> fijn weekend
> 
> mark




Inderdaad  :Big Grin:  helemaal waar, hebben ze mij ook verteld  :Big Grin:

----------


## showband

Let op het drumstel op 0,54  :Big Grin: 

YouTube - Trust - Anders - Belgium Junior Eurovision Songcontest 2007

belgie eurosong junior 2007

----------


## mhsounds

> Let op het drumstel op 0,54 
> 
> YouTube - Trust - Anders - Belgium Junior Eurovision Songcontest 2007
> 
> belgie eurosong junior 2007



lol ^^







10tekens

----------


## jurjen_barel

Het is playback, dus showband geeft de reactie zelf al in z'n forumhandtekening.  :Wink:

----------


## Funmaker

Rammstein vs Cookie Monster

YouTube - Rammstein VS Cookie Monster

----------


## qvt

Zelfbouw voor "gevorderden"  :Embarrassment: 

YouTube - hardytools's Channel

----------


## 4AC

Dat je creatief kunt zijn met truss was mij bekend, maar dit gaat een leuk stapje verder:

YouTube - Trussalarm

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## DJ_matthias

> Zelfbouw voor "gevorderden" 
> 
> YouTube - hardytools's Channel



als je dit ga doen, draag dan alsjeblief een stel werkkleren!
in je zondagse hemdje met je bruine leren jas ziet het er ronduit belachelijk uit!

----------


## djspeakertje

> als je dit ga doen, draag dan alsjeblief een stel werkkleren!
> in je zondagse hemdje met je bruine leren jas ziet het er ronduit belachelijk uit!



 
Tsja, Amerikanen....


Maar je hebt wel gelijk :Big Grin: 



Daan

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

YouTube - Funny DJ Trick

----------


## 4AC

> YouTube - Funny DJ Trick



Geniaal. Werkelijk waar, geniaal.

----------


## mhsounds

Geweldig!

Hoe komt ie er op  :Big Grin:

----------


## renevanh

Erg goed bedacht, maar je moet het ook kunnen maken in een club.
Kortom: je moet een goede naam bij je publiek hebben, anders werkt dit niet.

----------


## moderator

> Erg goed bedacht, maar je moet het ook kunnen maken in een club.
> Kortom: je moet een goede naam bij je publiek hebben, anders werkt dit niet.



Lees je wel eens comments bij zo'n filmpje of reageer je alleen maar impulsief?

...was op een dj contest...

----------


## 4AC

Wat je liever niet hebt met je apparatuur:
YouTube - America's Funniest Home Videos - AFV Video Clip Montage part 405 (vanaf 2:15!)

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## djspeakertje

> Wat je liever niet hebt met je apparatuur:
> YouTube - America's Funniest Home Videos - AFV Video Clip Montage part 405 (vanaf 2:15!)
> 
> Mvg,
> 
> Teun



 
Da's kl*te, en die vent denkt dat dat statief hem nog kan tegenhouden ook... En met een beetje mazz...Euhh, pech krijgt ie die speaker nog op z'n donder ook, verdiende loon :Big Grin: 



Daan

----------


## Christiaan Visser

Sindsdien helemaal fan van 'Techno'.

YouTube - JULIAN SMITH - Techno Jeep (Original)

----------


## mhsounds

Dies wel knap  :Smile:  :EEK!:

----------


## keenoncoolstuff

Nee, deze dan...
YouTube - Kanaal van failblog

----------


## djspeakertje

> Dies wel knap



 
En dan die vent die even over het dak van het ding knalt... (zo halverwege)


F*cking gaaf!, Daan

----------


## Copains Deluxe

Heerlijk dat filmpje met die Jeep !

----------


## 4AC

YouTube - Umbau Ypoc 250 Basic
Best interessant.

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## T_Sound

Er komt nog een behoorlijke bak licht vanaf.

Ik raag me alleen af wat het doet op grotere oppervlakken/podia/ruimtes.

Maar het idee en het werk is werkelijk briljant.

Dus mensen, koop een goedkoop kappot glp spotje en bouw dat ding om tot dit :Wink:

----------


## 4AC

www.dumpert.nl - DJ sloopt draaitafel

Zo blijkt maar weer; eerst een veilige omgeving creëren en dan geintjes uithalen.

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## moderator

Was even zoeken, maar heb ze weer gevonden: twee korte filmpjes die vanwege gebruik van de mogelijkheden van de spots hier zeker thuishoren.

deze is al eens langs geweest als ik me goed herinner:
YouTube - Awsome lights

Tweede is recenter: 
YouTube - Clay Paky demo at the Royal Albert Hall

----------


## Nit-Wit

Een nieuw speeltje van Sony, voor de sony liefhebbers:
Sony Releases New Stupid Piece Of Shit That Doesn't Fucking Work | The Onion - America's Finest News Source

----------


## jadjong

> Een nieuw speeltje van Sony, voor de sony liefhebbers:
> Sony Releases New Stupid Piece Of Shit That Doesn't Fucking Work | The Onion - America's Finest News Source



 
Die kan je linken met de nieuwe Mackbook

http://www.theonion.com/content/vide..._revolutionary

----------


## jurjen_barel

Paar nieuwe filmpjes:

Iemand interesse om aan de slag te gaan als 'sign monkey'? Leuke documentaire over een 'lichtorgeltje' uit de jaren '30. YouTube - Behind the Bright Lights (1935)

Mochten er toevallig ook wat decorbouwers hier meelezen, wellicht tijd om de Decolympics te organiseren?
YouTube - Builder throws SAWBLADE through 2x4!
YouTube - One in a million shot with nail gun
YouTube - Superhuman tape measure skills (original)

----------


## DJ_matthias

YouTube - Backup Sound Systems-A must for Wedding DJ's

wat een mafkees!
hij koopt alles 2 maal zodat als er iets uitvalt hij het direct kan vervangen...
Als je volgens mij je materiaal goed onderhoud, is de kans op uitvallen zeer klein! tenzij je met B-merken werkt... maar dan is de prijs van 2x b-merk gelijk aan 1x a-merk

----------


## qvt

> YouTube - Backup Sound Systems-A must for Wedding DJ's
> 
> wat een mafkees!
> hij koopt alles 2 maal zodat als er iets uitvalt hij het direct kan vervangen...
> Als je volgens mij je materiaal goed onderhoud, is de kans op uitvallen zeer klein! tenzij je met B-merken werkt... maar dan is de prijs van 2x b-merk gelijk aan 1x a-merk



Redundancy is the key :Stick Out Tongue:  maar het gaat in dit geval wel heeeel ver..

----------


## jans

> YouTube - Backup Sound Systems-A must for Wedding DJ's
> 
> wat een mafkees!
> hij koopt alles 2 maal zodat als er iets uitvalt hij het direct kan vervangen...
> Als je volgens mij je materiaal goed onderhoud, is de kans op uitvallen zeer klein! tenzij je met B-merken werkt... maar dan is de prijs van 2x b-merk gelijk aan 1x a-merk



Daarbij is de rest van de show dikke flut. Wat een snakkert is dit zeg.

----------


## ajdeboer

En maar opscheppen hoe duur z'n Shure setje wel niet is...

Zou leuk worden als ik dit in de praktijk toe ging passen. Bij elk mixklusje een LS9-32 extra in de bus...  :Confused:  :Big Grin: 
Worden dure grapjes, whahaha!

----------


## moderator

Handig, bij ieder klusje wat hij draait staat er dus jatklaar een setje klaar om mee te gappen.
Ik altijd maar denken dat goed onderhoud, jonge equipment en vakmanschap van belang waren, sily me :EEK!:

----------


## daviddewaard

> En maar opscheppen hoe duur z'n Shure setje wel niet is...
> 
> Zou leuk worden als ik dit in de praktijk toe ging passen. Bij elk mixklusje een LS9-32 extra in de bus... 
> Worden dure grapjes, whahaha!



daar hebben ze dual redundant tafels voor uitgevonden die in het stageblok en multi's en de control surface alles dubbel hebben uitgevoerd... zoals XL8 en PRO6

beetje lullig als je LS9 er mee ophoud en je een spare hebt staan en eerst je harting moet ompluggen tijdens de show

----------


## jans

> daar hebben ze dual redundant tafels voor uitgevonden die in het stageblok en multi's en de control surface alles dubbel hebben uitgevoerd... zoals XL8 en PRO6
> 
> beetje lullig als je LS9 er mee ophoud en je een spare hebt staan en eerst je harting moet ompluggen tijdens de show



Ook jammer als het een XL4 betreft.

----------


## showband

Toch is het wel een belangrijk punt.

muzikanten zonder reserve stokken, snaren, batterijen worden verkettert.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Het hebben van een vorm van backup in je hele keten pas ik al jaren toe. Een van de eindversterkerkanten  is vrij, of enkele kasten zijn koppelbaar.
We laten een extra microfoon bedraad en getest klaarleggen. Er staat een extra powered (monitor)box op een aux klaar. Die kan monitorproblemen of FOH uitval flink verzachten. En zo is de hele keten met een RIE beoordeeld. Ik neem geen spare gitaar mee binnen een straal van 30 minuten van huis. Omdat ik alle reservespul mee heb en het ding in 10 minten kan repareren. Maar ga ik erder weg van huis dan is het potentiele probleem te groot. Showstoppers zijn onacceptabel. In het in-ear rek zit een kompleet reserve fisher wired beltpack met lange kabels zodat kapotte zendsystemen opgevangen kunnen worden. ENZ

Ik vind dat een goede bruiloft-drivein best een forse powered speaker + kabels+CD speler als spare bij zich dient te hebben. Plus een gereedschapskistje met reservespulletjes en een set gereedschap inclusief soldeerbout. Ook bij bedrijven met goed onderhoud. Dat is een halve kuub backup. Ter waarde van veel geld. En dat zie ik weinig gebeuren.

Het is wel zo dat de bedrijven die dit wel doen het ook praktisch nooit nodig hebben. Maar laten we eerlijk zijn. Je ziet soms bedrijfsfeesten met 800 bezoekers. En de DJ heeft een set laten inprikken door een derde partij die naar huis is gegaan. En alles is enkel uitgevoerd. Niet eens een denon CDspelertje van 200 euro kan er als backup af. Geen tulpsnoertje spare zit erbij.  :Mad:  Alles wat mis gaat met die setups zitten ze altijd bij PA bedrijven te sloeberen om gered te worden. "heb je tape" "heb je een kabeltje"  "heb je een verloopje" "heb je een  &^%$*&!  :Cool:

----------


## renevanh

Tjsa... alles spare is overdreven denk ik.

Valt je laptop uit, dan kun je verder met CD's (moet je die wel bij hebben natuurlijk), valt er een speaker uit dan moet je verder met ééntje, valt je mengtafel uit dan moet je creatief zijn (CD op line-in van je geluidskaart, software in 1 output mode en rechtstreeks op versterker bijvoorbeeld).

Het enige waar het serieus mis kan gaan is je versterker, en daar neem ik soms een spare mee als ik ver van huis ben, zeker als het vochtig weer is oid.

Maarre... hoe zit het met z'n lampies? Ook een spare lichttafel mee? En z'n kabels? Statieven? Afrokdoek?

----------


## jadjong

> daar hebben ze dual redundant tafels voor uitgevonden die in het stageblok en multi's en de control surface alles dubbel hebben uitgevoerd... zoals XL8 en PRO6
> 
> beetje lullig als je LS9 er mee ophoud en je een spare hebt staan en eerst je harting moet ompluggen tijdens de show



 De Pro6 heeft alleen een spare dsp, geen extra bekabeling. En trek maar eens een van de multi's uit een 8, het is dan gewoon ff stil. :Embarrassment:

----------


## daviddewaard

> De Pro6 heeft alleen een spare dsp, geen extra bekabeling. En trek maar eens een van de multi's uit een 8, het is dan gewoon ff stil.



pro6 heeft in het stage rack idd alleen 1 spare dsp in plaats van alles dubbel zoals de XL8. maar de PRO6 heeft wel dubbele glasvezel en 2 computers in de tafel.

de X en Y multi's moet je in de huidige software idd nog hadmatig omzetten als er 1 uitvalt maar met de nieuwe software binnenkort kun je gewoon zonder problemen 1 van de 2 multi's eruit trekken.
hij gaat trouwens wel gewoon door met audio als je de multi's eruit trekt als je de DSP timeout op infinity hebt staan.
erg handig kan je na de bands als er een DJ draait je tafel uit de zaal halen en aan de zijkant van het podium opnieuw aansluiten

----------


## daviddewaard

> Ook jammer als het een XL4 betreft.



heb nog nooit gehoord van een XL4 die er tijdens de show mee ophoud.

en van Yamaha heb ik het wel heel veel gehoord en ook een keer in de praktijk zelf ondervonden  :Mad:

----------


## jans

> heb nog nooit gehoord van een XL4 die er tijdens de show mee ophoud.
> 
> en van Yamaha heb ik het wel heel veel gehoord en ook een keer in de praktijk zelf ondervonden



Mijn LS-9 is er nog nooit mee opgehouden.

----------


## MusicXtra

Topkastjes heb ik er altijd minimaal 8 van bij me, subs minimaal twee en meestal 4. Valt er een versterker uit dan wordt het een beetje improviseren bij de monitors (max. 4 in plaats van max 8 groepen) en zo kan ik nog wel ff doorgaan. Nadeel van 4 kanaals amps is wel dat je bij uitval gelijk 4 versterker kanaaltjes kwijt bent. :Frown:  Enige dat de show echt stil legt is stroom uitval of uitval van de FOH tafel maar die laatste wordt binnenkort uitgebreid met een monitortafel.

----------


## moderator

YouTube - Roadies Troubleshoot Malfunctioning Lighting Board

Mistig

----------


## @lex

> YouTube - Backup Sound Systems-A must for Wedding DJ's
> 
> wat een mafkees!
> hij koopt alles 2 maal zodat als er iets uitvalt hij het direct kan vervangen...
> Als je volgens mij je materiaal goed onderhoud, is de kans op uitvallen zeer klein! tenzij je met B-merken werkt... maar dan is de prijs van 2x b-merk gelijk aan 1x a-merk



En als hij na een rit vna vier uur aankomt stoot hij zijn harses aan de lage ingang van zijn poenige trailer en gaat mat een zware hersenschudding het ziekenhuis in. Er is dus een groot verschil tussen 'back up' en 'contingency plan'...

@lex

----------


## vaud

Onze wedding D.J. heeft nog een filmpje op het net: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7wzpXG-aYgA, die is helemaal tenenkrommend. Het gaat over je opstelling (draaitafel) en presentatie, wat is ie toch trots op zijn losse flightcase's die rommelig op een tafel staan en ja, hij heeft zwarte kabels, heeeel bijzonder. Verder heeft hij maar liefs 2 laptops en een paar statieven met waslijnen. Het publiek waarvan hij alleen maar complimenten krijgt is duidelijk niet veel gewend.

----------


## tarpan

"custom made cases"?
Ok, standaard 19" road ready's met een gat voor zijn speciale zwarte entertainment-kabels  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Caspero

> Onze wedding D.J. heeft nog een filmpje op het net: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7wzpXG-aYgA, die is helemaal tenenkrommend. Het gaat over je opstelling (draaitafel) en presentatie, wat is ie toch trots op zijn losse flightcase's die rommelig op een tafel staan en ja, hij heeft zwarte kabels, heeeel bijzonder. Verder heeft hij maar liefs 2 laptops en een paar statieven met waslijnen. Het publiek waarvan hij alleen maar complimenten krijgt is duidelijk niet veel gewend.



Ik hoop dat hij de sluimerstand uitzet op z'n laptop als ie vanavond gaat opnemen :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## @lex

> www.dumpert.nl - DJ sloopt draaitafel
> 
> Zo blijkt maar weer; eerst een veilige omgeving creëren en dan geintjes uithalen.
> 
> Mvg,
> 
> Teun



De vraag is alleen of de volgende man hierbij heeft stilgestaan:

YouTube - My DIY Mobile DJ Booth for $50.62 US

@lex

----------


## 4AC

> De vraag is alleen of de volgende man hierbij heeft stilgestaan:
> 
> YouTube - My DIY Mobile DJ Booth for $50.62 US
> 
> @lex



Haha! Ach, het is alles behalve stevig... maar een fantastische oplossing voor de vele mensen (vooral in de VS) die hun zooi gewoon op een tafeltje parkeren zonder enige vorm van afwerking. Dit schuif je er even voor en klaar is kees.
Dan houd ik de gordijnstof nog buiten beschouwing.

En verder; ik vond het droogneuken van fikki boeiender dan die hele 'DJ booth'

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## DJ-Jan

> En verder; ik vond het droogneuken van fikki boeiender dan die hele 'DJ booth'
> 
> Mvg,
> 
> Teun



haha, vond die hond ook een stuk intressanter.

----------


## mhsounds

Voor iedereen die het spelletje guitar hero kent, YouTube - Roadie Hero

 :Big Grin:

----------


## dj-wojcik

gezien door de meeste mensen hier, maar voor de mensen die het gemist hebben.

*Gezocht*: Schuivert die WEL nog met deze band wilt samenwerken!
Zie hier een van onze beste preformance

----------


## Whitefarmer

Ik dacht eerst dat hij een konijn ging wegtoveren :Big Grin: .

Bleek het een hond te zijn die 'tante Anny' rook die na in de badkamer vermoord te zijn, in deze mic-tas uit het huis was gesmokkeld :EEK!: .

ONTOPIC:
voor veel jonge DJ's is dit een goede (in beginsel) oplossing voor weinig geld!(houden ze wat geld over om decent gear te kopen :Stick Out Tongue:  :Cool: .

edit: dit ging over het DIY DJ meubel

----------


## Timo Beckman

dit is een show waar ik FOH stond (als babysitter) .
Voelde me niet echt op mijn gemak toen die vecht partij uitbrak . 
2 man van het bandje werden door de politie ondervraagd of zelfs gearesteerd (weet ik niet eigenlijk). 
YouTube - Vechtpartij Sensation Black 2006

----------


## 4AC

Herkenbaarheid:
YouTube - Singer Fail

Genaaidheid:
YouTube - Stage Fail

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## dj-wojcik

Als we toch gebruik maken van het failblog

Lipsync fail

Deze is geen fail maar dat noemen ze consequent zijn

----------


## Stage-Q

> dit is een show waar ik FOH stond (als babysitter) .
> Voelde me niet echt op mijn gemak toen die vecht partij uitbrak . 
> 2 man van het bandje werden door de politie ondervraagd of zelfs gearesteerd (weet ik niet eigenlijk). 
> YouTube - Vechtpartij Sensation Black 2006



 
Ik was er ook aan ''t werk, zat net ff op de tribute achter FOH, was wel geinig om te zien, ook omdat het eerst nog een paar seconden werd uitgezonden op de schermen

----------


## tarpan

> Als we toch gebruik maken van het failblog
> 
> Lipsync fail
> 
> Deze is geen fail maar dat noemen ze consequent zijn



Toch wel aangenaam dat 'ie eerst die mic nog mooi terug steekt.

----------


## 4AC

YouTube - Singing Fail

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## Funmaker

YouTube - Requiem for a Console

Of hoe afscheid nemen  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Whitefarmer

de eerste 2 minuten okee, daarna  :Frown: .

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

www.dumpert.nl - Playback fail

Gooi hem daar maar neer...

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

www.dumpert.nl - Bruiloft DJ WTF?!

DJ Tetteklep, of iets in die richting?

----------


## Whitefarmer

Daarom:

drank en werk
ZERO tolerance  :Wink: !

----------


## Stoney3K

> www.dumpert.nl - Bruiloft DJ WTF?!
> 
> DJ Tetteklep, of iets in die richting?



...en uiteraard dan voor de beginners in de drive-in industrie:

YouTube - Slecht idee om je ex als DJ op je bruiloft te vragen

 :Big Grin:

----------


## Lala

YouTube - I'm Mostly Al

Prachtig filmpje met nummer erbij, gemaakt door de Simply Red crew tijdens de tour van vorig jaar. Mooi om te zien dat er zoveel tijd in is gestoken!  :Smile:

----------


## djtdestech

leuk filmpje:
YouTube - Yamaha 01V96 Dancing Faders
dancing faders

----------


## mhsounds

> YouTube - I'm Mostly Al
> 
> Prachtig filmpje met nummer erbij, gemaakt door de Simply Red crew tijdens de tour van vorig jaar. Mooi om te zien dat er zoveel tijd in is gestoken!



Geweldig!  :Smile:

----------


## jurjen_barel

> YouTube - I'm Mostly Al



Briljant! Love it!

----------


## 4AC

Niet zo geniaal als I'm Mostle Al, maar zeker opmerkelijk:
YouTube - Mein gesamtes Equipment (Gangster Version)
Dan denk je hier in Nederland wel al heel wat raars gezien te hebben, is dit nog wel een overtreffende trap.

"Yo, yo, hier jetzt meiner gesamtes equipment, yo"  :Big Grin: 

Vraag me niet hoe ik in vredesnaam bij dit kaliber filmpjes terecht kom, ik kreeg deze namelijk (***zijdank) doorgestuurd van een vriend van me. Waar ik hem natuurlijk verschrikkelijk dankbaar voor ben. Zeker omdat de lichtshow in die kleine ruimte nog niet eens zo heel slecht uitpakt. (en dan houd ik goed rekening met leeftijd, apparatuur en ervaring...)

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## Funmaker

ENVISION : Step into the sensory box on Vimeo
dan vind ik deze toch net iets indrukwekkender  :Wink:

----------


## djspeakertje

> www.dumpert.nl - Bruiloft DJ WTF?!
> 
> DJ Tetteklep, of iets in die richting?



 
Dat heet met een mooi woord "body-percussion" :Big Grin: ... Maar volgens mij is de bedoeling dat je je eigen lichaam gebruikt... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 



Daan

----------


## djspeakertje

> ENVISION : Step into the sensory box on Vimeo
> dan vind ik deze toch net iets indrukwekkender



 
WOW! :EEK!: 


Net als die smiley, m'n mond valt bijna open...

Is dat met een projector gedaan? Zoja, érg strak uitgelijnd zeg!

Dit wil ik ook wel in m'n kamer, het liefst inclusief sturingssoftware :Big Grin: . Of wacht, alleen de software is al heel wat.



Daan

----------


## Funmaker

ik denk dat hier meerdere projectors gecombineerd worden om dit klaar te krijgen...
maar dan nog is het een knap staaltje vak techniek !

----------


## DJ nn

mijn vriendin keek vies toen ik woow zei (zij is TV aan't kijken)

Lijkt mij inderdaad knap stukje afregelwerk met 3tal projectors ?
Zeer knap!!!

grtzz

----------


## mhsounds

Dat is ziek....

----------


## 4AC

Over opmerkelijke filmpjes gesproken:
YouTube - Smoking can cause serious farting problems
Ach, een beetje melige humor moet ook kunnen toch?

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## djspeakertje

> Over opmerkelijke filmpjes gesproken:
> YouTube - Smoking can cause serious farting problems
> Ach, een beetje melige humor moet ook kunnen toch?
> 
> Mvg,
> 
> Teun



 
Hahaha :Big Grin: 




Daan

----------


## Drumvogel

Misschien is deze al een voorbij gekomen maar ik vind het een leuke rider:

YouTube - LEBBIS technische lijst

----------


## 4AC

Het volgende (vrij uitgebreide-) filmpje gaat over de DJM2000.
Wat een ongelooflijk apparaat; de mogelijkheden zijn eindeloos.

Maar ook is er te zien dat men bij Pioneer zelf ook graag in het rood draait, alsof er niets aan het handje is. De vu-metertjes gaan doodleuk aan tot het bovenste led'je. Daarnaast wordt het mij ook even een te grote kermis van lampjes, knoppen, schermpjes, kleuren... Ze zeggen het zelf ook al: je hebt zo onder hand vier handen nodig met deze apparatuur (en wat chinees kleuren/elektronica/lampies inzicht).
YouTube - DJM-2000: Introduction

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## Janvo

> Het volgende (vrij uitgebreide-) filmpje gaat over de DJM2000.
> Wat een ongelooflijk apparaat; de mogelijkheden zijn eindeloos.
> 
> Maar ook is er te zien dat men bij Pioneer zelf ook graag in het rood draait, alsof er niets aan het handje is. De vu-metertjes gaan doodleuk aan tot het bovenste led'je. Daarnaast wordt het mij ook even een te grote kermis van lampjes, knoppen, schermpjes, kleuren... Ze zeggen het zelf ook al: je hebt zo onder hand vier handen nodig met deze apparatuur (en wat chinees kleuren/elektronica/lampies inzicht).
> YouTube - DJM-2000: Introduction
> 
> Mvg,
> 
> Teun



Wa een machien!  :Smile:

----------


## Stoney3K

> Wa een machien!



Inderdaad. Damn, ik dacht dat mijn DDM4000 al veel knopjes had waardoor ik geen kerstboom meer nodig had, maar Pioneer doet er eventjes nóg een schepje bovenop!

Ik ben wel van mening dat dit nu eigenlijk geen DJ-mixer meer is maar de 'smartphone' variant ervan. Effect-processor, sampler, MIDI- en audio-interface. KAN IE OOK MIXEN?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Back on Track

wat doe je met zo'n artiest?

Skippen naar 1.27 YouTube - Crazy Oktoberfest Drummer

----------


## bones2001

> wat doe je met zo'n artiest?
> 
> Skippen naar 1.27 YouTube - Crazy Oktoberfest Drummer 
> __________________



Geweldig  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Leeghem

misschien toch in het vervolg een tapijtje leggen

----------


## dj-wojcik

whaha ik zit dat filmpje zo te kijken, en het is wel helemaal leuk en aardig hoe de drummer zich helemaal in leeft.

Maar te gelijkertijd leef ik me weer helemaal in met de dienstdoende techneut. waarom?: Skip naar 02.18 en kijk hier creatief de leader zijn mic terug zet in de statief  :Big Grin:

----------


## djspeakertje

> misschien toch in het vervolg een tapijtje leggen



 
Of een steigertje bouwen? Die trommel gaat alle kanten op man...


Wel lachen :Big Grin: 




Daan

----------


## @lex

> wat doe je met zo'n artiest?
> 
> Skippen naar 1.27 YouTube - Crazy Oktoberfest Drummer



Tja, stel je voor dat je met al dat koper niet te horen zou zijn... 

@lex

----------


## Janvo

> wat doe je met zo'n artiest?
> 
> Skippen naar 1.27 YouTube - Crazy Oktoberfest Drummer



 
hahaha te grappig :Smile:

----------


## Back on Track

vanuit een ander perspectief nu tegengehouden door 2 man gehouden

----------


## w00Dy

> whaha ik zit dat filmpje zo te kijken, en het is wel helemaal leuk en aardig hoe de drummer zich helemaal in leeft.
> 
> Maar te gelijkertijd leef ik me weer helemaal in met de dienstdoende techneut. waarom?: Skip naar 02.18 en kijk hier creatief de leader zijn mic terug zet in de statief



Valt wel mee, die U4D dingen kunnen wat hebben. Zal trouwens wel een zachte clip zijn

----------


## dj-wojcik

dat geloof ik ook wel. Als het namelijk net iets te hard plastic was geweest dan had je het wel gehoord:P. Maar dan nog, als ik zoiets vaker zie gebeuren..... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

je kunt het moeilijk ontkennen maar die jongens hebben wel passie! met een dikke streep er onder :Wink:

----------


## djspeakertje

> dat geloof ik ook wel. Als het namelijk net iets te hard plastic was geweest dan had je het wel gehoord:P. Maar dan nog, als ik zoiets vaker zie gebeuren.....
> 
> je kunt het moeilijk ontkennen maar die jongens hebben wel passie! met een dikke streep er onder



 

Hmmm, ik neem aan dat je weet wat het Oktoberfest inhoud? Gewoon veel lederhosen muziek en vooral héél veel bier, dan willen mensen nog wel eens dat soort dingen doen :Wink: 

Maargoed, kijk eens naar Kyteman, die gaat ook helemaal op in zijn muziek (laatst gezien, érg goed!), en die was gewoon nuchter (na de hand nog even gesproken/gezien).

Maargoed, ik zeg zelf altijd maar: iedereen is een beetje gek in de kop, en sommige mensen wat meer dan de ander :Smile: .


Daan

----------


## DMiXed

hahahaha, je hebt het wel hier tegen iemand die net als ik uit het zuiden van het land komt, we weten echt wel wat oktoberfest is, en hoe je een feestje moet bouwen  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Big Grin:  en dit zijn nog de meest gave muzikanten om naar te kijken, net als kyteman idd, of bijvoorbeeld c-mon en kipsky afgelopen vrijdag op pinkpop, daar spatte ook alles vanaf, echt alles :Big Grin:

----------


## djspeakertje

> hahahaha, je hebt het wel hier tegen iemand die net als ik uit het zuiden van het land komt, we weten echt wel wat oktoberfest is, en hoe je een feestje moet bouwen  en dit zijn nog de meest gave muzikanten om naar te kijken, net als kyteman idd, of bijvoorbeeld c-mon en kipsky afgelopen vrijdag op pinkpop, daar spatte ook alles vanaf, echt alles



 
Zeker weten! :Smile: 


Maarrrrr: Back on topic! (ookal is het de lounge :Wink: )



Daan

----------


## dj-wojcik

Mooi gesproken, we hebben denk ik net iets meer van deze feesten dan de rest in Nederland. Een aantal zeer goede schlagerbands doen het altijd goed hier in het zuiden :Big Grin: 

[edit]
ow sorry ik zie nu pas je post Daan. Zal ik dan maar een filmpje posten van "wir sind spitze"? :P

----------


## djspeakertje

> Mooi gesproken, we hebben denk ik net iets meer van deze feesten dan de rest in Nederland. Een aantal zeer goede schlagerbands doen het altijd goed hier in het zuiden
> 
> [edit]
> ow sorry ik zie nu pas je post Daan. Zal ik dan maar een filmpje posten van "wir sind spitze"? :P



 
Hmmm, als je dat doet ben ik hier definitief weg, dat soort muziek is prima, maar alleen met carnaval, en dat duurt nog ff :Wink: 




Daan

----------


## dj-wojcik

nou nou nou, wat een afkeer. En dat allemaal in de lounge.

Als ik je nou weg wou hebben...... :Big Grin:

----------


## MusicXtra

> Als ik je nou weg wou hebben......



Durf je niet. :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## dj-wojcik

> Durf je niet.



in-koppertje :Wink: 
YouTube - Wir sind spitze bij TVL

haha, nee je moet er van houden. maar over het algemeen hier in het zuiden, weten ze er wel raad mee

----------


## DMiXed

haha als we ruig gaan doen, dan kan k dr nog wel een aantal achteraan gooien, haha! Maar waarom alleen met carnaval deze muziek? altijd gezellig, ook op een OKTOBERfest :Wink:  :Big Grin:  

en btw, hier in de buurt houden we op ons buurtfeest in juli ook oktoberfest, maar dan alleen wat vervroegt, de mensen uit het hoge noorden zijn gewoon niet goed gewend aan Stimmung und Spaß, buiten carnaval dan,maarja,sorry,dat kunnen jullie ook niet :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  apres ski hut, tsjah, komt langzaaam in de buurt :Stick Out Tongue: 

voor de echte liefhebber:
YouTube - Hub'n Bub'n - Kissing the Shadows

----------


## Back on Track

wat zo'n dikke duitser al wel niet veroorzaakt...

----------


## showband

er is een tijd en een plaats voor alles....

YouTube - Rick K. and the Allnighters - Sharp Dressed Man

----------


## VanVoorstStudio

Deze is dan ook leuk hoor!

YouTube - Rick K. and the Allnighters - Wipe Out

Misschien een nieuw soort fitniss rage in America? 

Óm dat de hele avond vol te houden. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  RESPECT!!

----------


## dj-wojcik

Indd, en vooral die wissel dan. Ik zie dit niet vaak gebeurden, dat er tijdens een optreden van drummer word gewisselt terwijl het nummer gewoon door gaat :Big Grin:

----------


## keenoncoolstuff

Nee, dit dan...

YouTube - The Biggest Drum Set Known to Man
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4iFTRXV4pgU&NR=1


Groet, Rob.

----------


## 4AC

> Nee, dit dan...
> 
> YouTube - The Biggest Drum Set Known to Man
> YouTube - worlds biggest drum set. (pics + playing)
> 
> 
> Groet, Rob.



Allemachtig, wat een enorm apparaat.

Er zal wel een minstens zo indrukwekkend aantal mics nodig zijn om dat (goed-) te versterken!

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## 4AC

YouTube - Carro Show - Bomber Speakers - Line Array - Som Automotivo - Planeta Atlântida 2010
Schijnbaar waren ze het er bij dit car-audio merk over eens dat een pro-audio setje toch wat harder/beter gaat.
Overigens aangestuurd door autoversterkers.

Verder:  :EEK!:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Edit: en nog een filmpje waarin te zien is hoe het spul 100% veilig, verantwoord en gekeurd de lucht in wordt gehesen: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5YSbQF2cvAE

----------


## rinus bakker

en bij filmpjes als dit met zo'n "samenraapsel" set

YouTube - Open Air Teknival - Center of Poland part6

bekruipt mij vaak het gevoel dat er tegelijk een 'reunie' plaatsvindt 
van veel van de in WestEuropa gestolen PA-systemen in de afgelopen 10 jaar.

----------


## @lex

> en bij filmpjes als dit met zo'n "samenraapsel" set
> 
> YouTube - Open Air Teknival - Center of Poland part6
> 
> bekruipt mij vaak het gevoel dat er tegelijk een 'reunie' plaatsvindt 
> van veel van de in WestEuropa gestolen PA-systemen in de afgelopen 10 jaar.



Staat er nou 2,7 chromosoom sound system onder? Dat verklaart wel een hoop van de bewegingen die die mensen staan te maken...

:-)

@lex

----------


## keenoncoolstuff

> Allemachtig, wat een enorm apparaat.
> 
> Er zal wel een minstens zo indrukwekkend aantal mics nodig zijn om dat (goed-) te versterken!



Ik heb een aantal verschillende filmpjes hierover bekeken en ik meen me te herinneren dat er alleen een setje over- en underheads werd gebruikt, alsmede 9 kickmics.
Dit onder het motto "minder is meer". En ik denk dat dat inderdaad een nette oplossing is.

EDIT: ik heb inmiddels de betreffende post gevonden op www.paforum.de:





> Ist nicht sonderlich aufwendig mikrofoniert.
> 4 Underheads, also zwischen den Kicks und den Toms (AKG C414)
> 4 Overheads (AKG C414)
> und in den sieben Kicks je ein D112.
> 
> Alles eigene Mikrofone.
> Er besteht auch auf die D112, ich für meinen Teil hasse dieses Ding.
> 
> Klang erstaunlich gut, und gab keine Probleme.



Groet, Rob.

----------


## Stoney3K

> YouTube - Carro Show - Bomber Speakers - Line Array - Som Automotivo - Planeta Atlântida 2010
> Schijnbaar waren ze het er bij dit car-audio merk over eens dat een pro-audio setje toch wat harder/beter gaat.
> Overigens aangestuurd door autoversterkers.
> 
> Verder: 
> 
> Edit: en nog een filmpje waarin te zien is hoe het spul 100% veilig, verantwoord en gekeurd de lucht in wordt gehesen: YouTube - Carro Show - Bomber Speakers (Içamento)



Sja, ik kan ook een trussje met 2 stacks dV-DOSC aan een hijskraan hangen, maar ik denk dat dat het concept 'car audio' ook een beetje zal ondermijnen.

En als het om veilig gaat... dit gaat niet meters de lucht in dus mensen komen er niet onder. Of je moet bang zijn voor de verdwaalde chihuahua.  :Wink:

----------


## dj-wojcik

jaja... voor de mensen de geen dumpert volgen:

Hier de wedding DeeJay die soms meer geniet dan het publiek

----------


## MusicXtra

Hahaha, wat een malloot, mooiste is nog hoe hij steeds zijn leesbril op moet zetten.

----------


## Junior

Licht uit de mond van de zanger had ik nog nooit eerder gezien.

 Rammstein Pinkpop 2010


Bij ongeveer 5 minuten kan je het goed zien.
Best een bak licht kwam er uit zijn mond je kon het bij de FOH nog zien.

----------


## qvt

> jaja... voor de mensen de geen dumpert volgen:
> 
> Hier de wedding DeeJay die soms meer geniet dan het publiek



"al the crazy shit i did tonight" gaat hier wel op jaa :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Bartje2012

> mijn vriendin keek vies toen ik woow zei (zij is TV aan't kijken)
> 
> Lijkt mij inderdaad knap stukje afregelwerk met 3tal projectors ?
> Zeer knap!!!
> 
> grtzz



nee hoor, gewoon 1tje (zit in de hoek), voor een cubus heb je dr 2 nodig, en ja complexere vormen is meer beamers, dit is Projection Mapping, eigenlijk vrij simpel, echter is de visualisatie waarschijnlijk geprogrammeerd (python of jitter of iets soortgelijks). Ik ben al enkele maanden bezig met deze techniek voor mijn opleiding. 

hier nog enkele projection mapping voorbeelden, die extreem mooi zijn: 

YouTube - Scintillation
YouTube - AntiVJ - Grote Kerk
YouTube - The Augmented Sculpture Project

ik kan zoiezo adviseren alle werken van AntiVJ te bekijken, zij leveren zeer interessante projecten en laten zien dat een beamer meer is dan slechts een 2d video projector.
het kan namelijk ook een erg nauwkeurige showlamp zijn  :Wink:

----------


## Back on Track

> Licht uit de mond van de zanger had ik nog nooit eerder gezien.
> 
>  Rammstein Pinkpop 2010
> 
> 
> Bij ongeveer 5 minuten kan je het goed zien.
> Best een bak licht kwam er uit zijn mond je kon het bij de FOH nog zien.



Wat zie ik daar :O

showtec fanboys vooraan?  :Confused:

----------


## Junior

Ja dat is de crew van Rammstein.

Nee dat zijn stagehands van een bedrijf waarvan het logo veel op die van showtec lijkt.
Weet zo niet meer van welk bedrijf

----------


## Lala

Pro FM is dat bedrijf.

Niet mijn favoriete stagehands, er lopen af en toe wat mensen rond waarvan ik me afvraag wat ze er doen....

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

YouTube - Alphabeat - Fascination Live "Parkpop 2010" Den Haag

Ook leuk als artiesten zelf Synco CW152's beginnen te stapelen om een riser te bouwen...

Groeten Hugo

----------


## dj-wojcik

> Pro FM is dat bedrijf.
> 
> Niet mijn favoriete stagehands, er lopen af en toe wat mensen rond waarvan ik me afvraag wat ze er doen....



Dan weet ik ook wat er aan mankeert als jij dat denkt :Big Grin:  Het zijn niet alleen stagehands :Wink:  Als je weet wat ze bijvoorbeeld leveren bij André Rieu:

- Sitecrew
- Heftruck en hoogwerker chauffeurs
- Riggers
- Steelhands
- Scaffolder
- Volgspotters
- Stagecrew of showcrew

----------


## 4AC

> YouTube - Alphabeat - Fascination Live "Parkpop 2010" Den Haag
> 
> Ook leuk als artiesten zelf Synco CW152's beginnen te stapelen om een riser te bouwen...
> 
> Groeten Hugo



Haha, geweldig!
Haalt die artiest nou zelf de Speakon's los?

En die zenuwachtige, verbaasde gezichten achter in beeld... daar kon ik wel even om lachen!  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## dj-wojcik

Ik zie hem op geen enkele manier speakon los maken. Misschien toch opzet in spel?

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

Of ze liggen er voor de sier.

Hele podium ligt vol, maar voor zover ik kan zien hebben alle muzikanten en zanger in-ears.

----------


## Lala

> Dan weet ik ook wat er aan mankeert als jij dat denkt Het zijn niet alleen stagehands Als je weet wat ze bijvoorbeeld leveren bij André Rieu:
> 
> - Sitecrew
> - Heftruck en hoogwerker chauffeurs
> - Riggers
> - Steelhands
> - Scaffolder
> - Volgspotters
> - Stagecrew of showcrew



Ik snap niet waarom ik wat zou mankeren, omdat ik zeg dat het niet mijn favoriete stagehands zijn?

Ik weet precies wat voor soort mensen dat bedrijf levert (Ik heb er genoeg gezien tijdens de bouw van Rieu), maar ik had het over stagehands, omdat ik daar het meeste mee te maken heb....

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

Voor wat betreft die monitors, ik was zelf ook op Parkpop en heb Alphabeat ook live gezien, ik heb daarbij ook nog foto's gemaakt, maar daar zitten de speakons nog WEL in de monitors. (Was aan het begin van het optreden).

Dit nummer was de toegift dus misschien was er inderdaad opzet in het spel...  :Wink:  Hoewel die stagehands wel heel gespannen zitten toe te kijken...

Iemand heeft in ieder geval tijdens de show de speakons eruit getrokken... Het is mij echter niet opgevallen (ik zat op de grond naast de FOH tent).

Groeten Hugo

----------


## renevanh

> Dit nummer was de toegift dus misschien was er inderdaad opzet in het spel...  Hoewel die stagehands wel heel gespannen zitten toe te kijken...



Nou, als ik de gezichten zo bekijk geen opzet... stagemanager (?) lijkt redelijk bezorgd.

----------


## MusicSupport

> Nou, als ik de gezichten zo bekijk geen opzet... stagemanager (?) lijkt redelijk bezorgd.



Vast niet vanwege de speakons die eruit liggen of de versterkers nu niks staan te doen maar meer dat die gast niet naar beneden de put achter de barriers inpleurt  :Big Grin:

----------


## Junior

De gezichten zeggen vrij weinig.
Het is niet iets wat iedereen backstage hoeft te weten.
En dan ziet het er toch even raar uit als iemand opeens op 2 floortjes staat.

Het lijkt mij op zet met name omdat er iemand klaar staat om de floortjes weer op de grond te zetten.

----------


## DJ_matthias

> Het lijkt mij op zet met name omdat er iemand klaar staat om de floortjes weer op de grond te zetten.



ik denk gewoon dat iemand erop uitgestuurd is om die 2 snel weer van elkaar te halen voor dat stuk artiest er weer gaat opkruipen!

immers... als het opzet is weet de stage-manager er zowizo van en zou hij wel een flightcase of riser of iets dergelijks aanbieden ipv 2 wedges!

----------


## @lex

Jongens wat maakt het uit? Wat een discussie over een tafelhoge klimpartij op twee hele zware (lees: zullen niet snel omvallen) wedges...

Steve Hogarth klom in zijn 'jonge jaren' nog wel eens in de PA stack. Heb hem in Paradiso zelfs bijna naar het balkon zien klimmen. Tegenwoordig doet hij dat overigens niet meer. Guess why...

@lex

----------


## Lj_Mouzer

Kan de directe link naar het filmpje niet vinden maar hierbij een link naar het ongeluk van pink in duitsland.
SpitsNieuws : Pink gewond door ongeluk

----------


## DJ_matthias

> Kan de directe link naar het filmpje niet vinden maar hierbij een link naar het ongeluk van pink in duitsland.
> SpitsNieuws : Pink gewond door ongeluk



levensgevaarlijk dat harnas...
haar rechterkant zit niet vast, ze doet het teken dat ze niet KAN vertrekken maar de routine bij de techs zat er blijkbaar toch goed in.
zit toch wat kracht achter dat systeempje! dat raar danseresje wordt ook zo het decor in gecatapulteerd!

----------


## robin1

Ik weet niet bij welk bedrijf, en waar precies..

YouTube - Varilite Curling

----------


## 4AC

In de auto-audio branche hebben ze de professionele merken ontdekt. Hier, wederom, een filmpje wat de resultaten zijn...
YouTube - 106 TurboSound Sundown Audio - Ciare

De oorzaak van deze stap naar 'onze' merken is mij onbekend, maar het gevolg weet ik wel: Carglass® repareert of vervangt bij autoruitschade.

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## dj-wojcik

***** man! Dit is toch niet normaal meer he!.... Die hoeft zijn auto niet meer te starten als hij vooruit wilt komen! :Big Grin: 

Hoe zal dat dan wel niet gaan als hij zijn boodschappen achterin heeft liggen.:P

----------


## laserguy

Ja, een klant van mij had destijds ook nooit verwacht dat een Beyma zo goed ging spelen op zijn 75 Watt Kenwood versterkertje... Verschoot echt toen zijn spiegels gingen trillen  :Smile:

----------


## pieturp

Wat een lol  :Confused:

----------


## vasco

Een keer bij een garage gehoord dat een auto was afgekeurd i.v.m. (haar)scheuren in de stalen basis. Dit was veroorzaakt door trillingen van de enorme oversized geluidsinstallatie. Auto was total loss verklaart terwijl de wagen net 2 jaar oud scheen te zijn.

----------


## jeroenw

en de oren van die knakker die in de auto blijft zitten.....
dwaas

----------


## DJ_matthias

vermoeidheid, verstrooidheid, vergissing, ...
wat zou er aan de basis liggen van het effectje op 0.53? :-D

YouTube - Milk Inc - Forever (Live @ Sportpaleis 2010 Eclipse)!

----------


## keenoncoolstuff

"Amai, verdoemme, die knopkes lijken ook allemáál op elkaar sè..."  :Big Grin:

----------


## tarpan

> YouTube - Alphabeat - Fascination Live "Parkpop 2010" Den Haag
> 
> Ook leuk als artiesten zelf Synco CW152's beginnen te stapelen om een riser te bouwen...
> 
> Groeten Hugo



geeft 'ie daar op 3:29 geen ruk aan z'n microkabel?

----------


## mhsounds

> YouTube - Alphabeat - Fascination Live "Parkpop 2010" Den Haag
> 
> Ook leuk als artiesten zelf Synco CW152's beginnen te stapelen om een riser te bouwen...
> 
> Groeten Hugo



Ik had hem er af getrapt...

----------


## qvt

> Ik had hem er af getrapt...



Dan had je zeer waarschijnlijk binnen een week zonder baan gezeten.. 

Tis niet dat ze mishandeld worden ofzo  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## mhsounds

Wat? er naar toe lopen voor gaan staan en fronsend boos aankijken mag niet meer?
Als het word afgesproken wil ik daar best een kistje voor hem neerzetten, en als het om de show gaat mag hij die ook vanuit de coulissen opsjouwen...

Maar een band zeikt altijd over de monitors, en dan dan doen ze dit?
Nee das een no go voor mij...

----------


## Lala

> Maar een band zeikt altijd over de monitors, en dan dan doen ze dit?
> Nee das een no go voor mij...



Hmmm, zeiken bands bij jou altijd over de monitors? Nooit last van... Misschien doe je iets verkeerd?

----------


## stainz

> vermoeidheid, verstrooidheid, vergissing, ...
> wat zou er aan de basis liggen van het effectje op 0.53? :-D
> 
> YouTube - Milk Inc - Forever (Live @ Sportpaleis 2010 Eclipse)!



 
in ieder geval duidelijk dat die pas bij 2:25 ingestart had moeten worden. 
Misschien iets te snel doorgeklikt naar de volgende scene.

----------


## mhsounds

> Hmmm, zeiken bands bij jou altijd over de monitors? Nooit last van... Misschien doe je iets verkeerd?



Mijn band niet, maar menig band is ontevreden...
Om dan nog maar te zwijgen van de bands die het bij de soundcheck goed vonden en dan na afloop kwamen zeiken dat het niet goed was...

Nou heb ik ook hele tevreden bands, maar ik vind het alsnog een no go...

----------


## salsa

Muaahh, dit Bandje kan maar 1 liedje spelen kennelijk.............

----------


## 4AC

Van de maker van de uitermate populaire
YouTube - YouTube - Mactini -The Peter Serafinowicz Show Christmas Special - BBC Two-CosmoPod.mp4
en
YouTube - The iPad - The Peter Serafinowicz Show

is er nu ook iets "uit onze industrie"
YouTube - The Peter peter serafinowicz show (butterfield)
Jawel, een echte karaoke-bar.

 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Mvg,

Teun

Ps. Dit was de lounge, toch?

----------


## showband

mmmm
YouTube - Airbourne - Rock am Ring 2010 - Solo in the Sky

en brand maar los....  :Cool:

----------


## RenéE

Jammer dat ik nooit een filmpje heb kunnen vinden, maar dit is zo ongeveer wat de zanger van The Bloody Honkies ook een paar jaar geleden al eens heeft gedaan op het hoofdpodium van de Zwarte Cross. Meneer kwam alleen nét niet tot helemaal bovenin omdat de microfoonkabel te kort was. :Big Grin:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## MusicSupport

> mmmm
> YouTube - Airbourne - Rock am Ring 2010 - Solo in the Sky
> 
> en brand maar los....



En dan niet janken als je naar beneden dondert  :Cool:

----------


## G.P.Fransen

wat hebben die lui toch met truss/layer klimmen :S

hier nog 1>
YouTube - Laundry day 2010 The Subs - Bang Bang Bang (5/10)

----------


## Lala

> mmmm
> YouTube - Airbourne - Rock am Ring 2010 - Solo in the Sky
> 
> en brand maar los....



Toffe regenkapjes voor de koppen op de vloer!

Voor de rest; IDIOOT!

----------


## showband

Voor mensen die nog nooit gehoord hebben van Aladin Sarsipious Sumaminachi Jackson the Third. The world renowned Reptilian Lover who sang for Aquaduct Pocket, Relaxed Atmosphere and for Third World Lover.

  [FONT=&quot]With the hit single Whip Cream. (put it all over your body!)

[/FONT]_de track: Infectious Grooves_* it's a closed session*

Priceless: "[FONT=&quot]You ever heard of that? Where you been brother?" Antwoord : "I've been keeping people out of this studio."[/FONT]

hij is al wat ouder, maar blijft leuk YouTube - Closed Session intermezzo op hun LP.

nooit gehoord?
 Dan heb je ook nooit gehoord van de song “The Love That You Will Find Is The Love That You Will Never Find Because It's The Love That Was Always Not Able To Be Found.”

  Ook “not looking for love” zeker?

----------


## G.P.Fransen

Ok sorry deze post is semi offtopic maar zou die zogenaamde stunt mannetjes dit nog weleens willen zien doen  :Embarrassment:  > 
www.dumpert.nl - Meneer wil graag dood 

ok kheb geen hoogte vrees maar om dit nu zonder val bescherming te gaan doen  :Big Grin:

----------


## hardstyle

Ik had gelachen als hij was weggegleden, niet om uit te lachen, maar had hij maar veiligheidsmaatregelen moeten treffen. 
Hij is zich er van bewust zo gevaarlijk bezig te zijn, dus zijn probleem als hij valt.

----------


## @lex

Risico is toch blootstelling x omvang van letselschade?

Als je dit maar een keer doet en het liep goed af kan je nauwelijks van risico spreken.

:-)

Wat een idioten. Dat je zelf zo met je leven omgaat is prima, maar je zal er toch maar getuige van zijn dat je iemand te pletter ziet vallen... Dat vergeet je de rest van je leven niet meer!

@lex

----------


## Whitefarmer

@showband,

hihi die 'crew' in the background...

hihi

----------


## tarpan

Ik vraag me toch af of dat "rugzakje" eigenlijk geen reserveparachute herbergt... :Wink:

----------


## Stevengos

> Ik vraag me toch af of dat "rugzakje" eigenlijk geen reserveparachute herbergt...



Dan zou dat rugzakje toch echt wel anders vast zitten  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## 4AC

Volledige Martin LED show.

Roadies Dave Rat and Lampi Scott find something incredible in Munich

Een voor mij onbekend Funktion One product (iemand...?).

Analoog modulair systeem van de dj/producer/muzikant Deadmau5.

Zeer mooie dubbel 12" subjes, video is verder nietszeggend.

Subwoofer voor het amerikaanse leger ter grootte van een zeecontainer.

En weer een leuk filmpje van de Amerikaanse fabrikant Doyle Audio. Ze gebruiken sinds kort Faital Pro componenten. Kijk op hun kanaal voor meer geinige filmpjes (olifant op sub+sub uit rijdend busje smijten)

En mijn persoonlijke favoriet:
Het katje van Deadmau5 is gek op de Funktion One subwoofer.

Mvg,

Teun

Edit: Nog een geinige...

Edit2: Guitar Hero op een LED scherm voor Rowwen heze :P

----------


## keenoncoolstuff

Waarom nog met akoestische instrumenten pielen, als er een hele zooi i-Gadgets op de markt is..???  :Big Grin: 

YouTube - North Point's iBand!

----------


## showband

mmmmmm.
YouTube - Gitarrist killed on stage

en laat het kommentaar maar komen over luide gitaristen.  :Big Grin: 

deze is te leuk:
YouTube - Metallica having funny accident on stage

----------


## MusicXtra

Deze band vindt dat de PA te weinig vermogen heeft. :EEK!:

----------


## Roelande

Dus met de normale set hadden ze al rond de 122 dB aan FOH?

En dan nog eens 50 versterkers bijgezet tot ze in totaal 500 kW hadden.

Mijn ***, zieke mensen.

edit: ik wist niet dat zelfs "g.o.d." al gecensureerd wordt op dit forum  :Smile:

----------


## Lala

> Deze band vindt dat de PA te weinig vermogen heeft.



WTF? 126 Db op 45 meter van het podium? Achterlijk....

----------


## gertgeluid

dB(a) of dB(c)? Dat valt dat net weer niet te zien in het filmpje...

----------


## Lala

Dan nog....

----------


## DJ_matthias

> WTF? 126 Db op 45 meter van het podium? Achterlijk....



en dan te weten dat +90% van de bezoekers hier waarschijnlijk met oordoppen staat te kijken omdat ze allemaal vinden dat het te hard staat...

achterlijke *****

----------


## speakertech

500 kilowatt, als je naar 1000 kw gaat, één megawatt dus, ben je nog maar 3 dB harder, hoor je nauwelijks en zeker niet als de oren al overbelast zijn.
lijkt mij dus complete waanzin.

Speakertech

----------


## @lex

En wat zo eng is: uiteindelijk is iedereen het met hem eens en biedt hem excuses aan voor het feit het in eerste instantie niet van hem te hebben aangenomen... 

Zijn haar is tenminste erg mooi geverfd!

@lex

----------


## MusicXtra

> En wat zo eng is: uiteindelijk is iedereen het met hem eens en biedt hem excuses aan voor het feit het in eerste instantie niet van hem te hebben aangenomen... 
> 
> Zijn haar is tenminste erg mooi geverfd!
> 
> @lex



Ja, filmpje heeft een hoog inlik gehalte, kennelijk heeft hij nogal een machtspositie dat iedereen voor hem kruipt.

----------


## DJ FR Sound & Licht

Zoals ze wel eens zeggen, Klant is koning :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## hardstyle

Kan je dus toevoegen aan leuke klantenlijstje :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## mrVazil

dat verklaart mss waarom ze de laatste jaren niet meer op graspop hebben gespeeld, goed gek die man  :Big Grin:

----------


## tarpan

Hij vraagt een "average" geluidsdruk van 126dB...
En heel duidelijk dat er niet gecompressed mag worden...
euh...piekjes van 140+ dan?  :Stick Out Tongue: 

...misschien nog een reden waarom ze ergens niet meer gevraagd worden?
YouTube - Manowar - connecting with the fans

----------


## @lex

Als je in loondienst werkt mag je acht uur (een werkdag) blootgesteld worden aan 80dB, bij verdubbeling van de geluiddruk halveert de duur:

80dB = 8 uur
83dB = 4 uur
86dB = 2 uur
89dB = 1 uur
92dB = 30 min
95dB = 15 min
98dB = 450 seconden
101dB  = 225 seconden
104dB = 112 seconden
107dB = 56 seconden
110dB = 28 seconden
113dB = 14 seconden
116dB = 7 seconden
119dB = 3,5 seconden
                moet ik doorgaan???

Ehm, ik denk dat de FOH mixer van Manowar niet in loondienst zal zijn...

@lex

----------


## G.P.Fransen

:Big Grin:

----------


## 4AC

> 



http://www.licht-geluid.nl/forum/rig...tml#post550651

 :Wink: 

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## G.P.Fransen

Excuse moi  :Smile: 

wist niet dat pink zicht nog verder had laten ombouwen xD ofwel met andere woorden had hem daar niet verwacht / gezien  :Wink:

----------


## showband

ik kende het nog niet maar schijnt al erg oud te zijn. STSanders site.

stukjes sync videoknutselen:

StS' Rolling Stones - StSanders

StS' Kiss - StSanders

en de geniaalste van allemaal:
Yngwie Malmsteen shreds - StSanders  :Big Grin: 

Je mag er niet om lachen...maar ik vind ze zo absurd-knap-leuk. *eh.
Net als poep zeggen op de kleuterschool. Het blijft leuk!*  :Big Grin:

----------


## Waveform

> Als je in loondienst werkt mag je acht uur (een werkdag) blootgesteld worden aan 80dB, bij verdubbeling van de geluiddruk halveert de duur:
> 
> 80dB = 8 uur
> 83dB = 4 uur
> 86dB = 2 uur
> 89dB = 1 uur
> 92dB = 30 min
> 95dB = 15 min
> 98dB = 450 seconden
> ...



Die cijfers zijn absoluut niet relevant in onze sector. Dit gaat namelijk over constante geluidsdruk. Live muziek is zeer dynamisch waardoor je nooit voor lange tijd aan een constante hoge geluidsdruk bent onderworpen, het zijn meestal hoge pieken. Ook heb je rustigere stukken, pauzes, soundcheck tussen bands in,...

Jij vergelijkt appelen met peren. Er zijn namelijk nooit officiële metingen gedaan omtrent live-muziek, laat staan dat er echt richtlijnen zijn. 

Een limiet van 100dBA, gemiddeld genomen over een periode van 15 minuten is helemaal geen slecht uitgangspunt. Zelfs 103 is zeer doenbaar. Dat zijn dan ook respectievelijk de limieten die op Pukkelpop en Werchter gehandhaafd worden.

----------


## Stoney3K

> WTF? 126 Db op 45 meter van het podium? Achterlijk....



Hebben ze zeker ook een backline die tot 12 gaat. 11 was alweer te weinig.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Drumvogel

Dynamisch is een mooi begrip. Maar je moet wel weten wat de achtergrond van dit bandje is. Dit is geen klein manneke met een grote bek. Maar iemand die wel wat ervaring heeft in het wereldje. Draait al wat jaartjes mee en houd er een flinke achterban op na in de VS. Het gaat hier om headroom niet over de constante druk voor de bühne maar hij wil juist ballen in het geluid hebben. Hij is puur in belang van zijn sound bezig. Maar het blijft voor veel technici lastig te kunnen beseffen dat muzikanten ook verstand van techniek kunnen hebben. Zoals vele muzikanten niet beseffen dat technici verstand van muziek hebben. En zelfs zelf instrumenten kunnen bespelen.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Hij is puur in belang van zijn sound bezig. Maar het blijft voor veel technici lastig te kunnen beseffen dat muzikanten ook verstand van techniek kunnen hebben. Zoals vele muzikanten niet beseffen dat technici verstand van muziek hebben. En zelfs zelf instrumenten kunnen bespelen.



Maar hij heeft er dan nog net niet genoeg verstand van om te weten dat een verdubbeling van het vermogen slechts 3 dB aan extra druk geeft.
En bij 126 dB bij de FOH geloof ik niet dat je gehoor nog in staat is om dynamiek waar te nemen. :EEK!:

----------


## Drumvogel

Ik begreep iets anders uit het filmpje. Overigens is een waarneembare verdubbeling voor het gehoor een verschil ven 10 dB.

Ook het psychische effect telt mee. Je zet altijd hoog in om je doel te bereiken.

----------


## @lex

> Die cijfers zijn absoluut niet relevant in onze sector. Dit gaat namelijk over constante geluidsdruk. Live muziek is zeer dynamisch waardoor je nooit voor lange tijd aan een constante hoge geluidsdruk bent onderworpen, het zijn meestal hoge pieken. Ook heb je rustigere stukken, pauzes, soundcheck tussen bands in,...
> 
> Jij vergelijkt appelen met peren. Er zijn namelijk nooit officiële metingen gedaan omtrent live-muziek, laat staan dat er echt richtlijnen zijn. 
> 
> Een limiet van 100dBA, gemiddeld genomen over een periode van 15 minuten is helemaal geen slecht uitgangspunt. Zelfs 103 is zeer doenbaar. Dat zijn dan ook respectievelijk de limieten die op Pukkelpop en Werchter gehandhaafd worden.



Daar ben ik van op de hoogte. Ik wil danook helemaal geen appels met peren vergelijken, maar het geeft wel een aardig idee waarover deze man het heeft. Ik vraag me af in hoeverre die extra 3dB de toeschouwers nog meer zal behagen. Ik zie de laatste tijd steeds meer mensen bij concerten met vigners in hun oren staan. En dat zijn niet de dingen waarbij ik achter de knoppen sta!

@lex

----------


## Waveform

Jup, is ook zo. Wel weet ik dat Metallica 119dBC produceert, dit is dus inclusief de dikke laag bass eronder. Aan die grafieken van Manowar kan je ook al een beetje afleiden dat het om een dBC waarde gaat. Je weet natuurlijk niet hoeveel decibels Manowar effectief produceert tijdens hun show. Waar het in die video over gaat is het absolute maximum die ze enkel nodig hebben om tijdens de hardste pieken ook nog helder te klinken. Als je genoeg headroom hebt ga je ook minder last hebben van power compressie en versterkers die zonder adem vallen.

Ze hebben het over 500.000watt aan vermogen... dat is natuurlijk relatief en heel afhankelijk van het rendement van de speakers. Als ik even een snelle reken som maak, dan kom ik bij Rock Werchter uit op een ruwe 200.000 watt voor enkel de main array + main subs. Alles bijeen voor mainstage zal dus ook wel om een half miljoen uitkomen. RW is echter wel een tikkeltje groter.

----------


## Stoney3K

> Ik begreep iets anders uit het filmpje. Overigens is een waarneembare verdubbeling voor het gehoor een verschil ven 10 dB.



... En dat is dus wel even 10 keer zoveel vermogen.

----------


## mhsounds

> ... En dat is dus wel even 10 keer zoveel vermogen.



3.3, uit mijn hoofd is elke 3dB een verdubbeling van de geluidsdruk.
Dus 10dB erbij is 3.3 keer zoveel.

----------


## qvt

> 3.3, uit mijn hoofd is elke 3dB een verdubbeling van de geluidsdruk.
> Dus 10dB erbij is 3.3 keer zoveel.



Nee het is echt 10 hoor  :Big Grin:

----------


## mhsounds

> Bovenstaand principe geldt ook voor verkeersstromen. Als we de verkeersintensiteit op een weg halveren, dan wordt een geluidvermindering van 3 dB(A) bereikt. Een verdubbeling van de verkeersintensiteit levert 3 dB(A) meer op.
> Een verandering van 3 dB(A) is voor het menselijk oor maar net vast te stellen. Pas een verschil van 5 dB(A) is goed waarneembaar. En een geluid met een 10 dB(A) lager niveau horen we als half zo luid. Om die halvering van het lawaai te bereiken moeten we de verkeersintensiteit door tien delen. Andersom: van een verdubbeling van het geluid is sprake als de verkeersintensiteit met een factor tien toeneemt.



3dB (A) heb ik op school toch niet uit mijn neus zitten vreten...
Of 2 scholen, middelbaar en mbo.

----------


## RenéE

Nee, 10dB. Het staat in je eigen stukje:





> En een geluid met een *10 dB(A)* lager niveau horen we als *half zo luid*. Om die halvering van het lawaai te bereiken moeten we de *verkeersintensiteit door tien delen*. Andersom: van een verdubbeling van het geluid is sprake als de verkeersintensiteit met een factor tien toeneemt.




Je vergat even dat de dB een logaritmische schaal is.

----------


## darco

+10db horen wij idd als dubbel zo luid, +3db is de effectieve verdubbeling.

Het menselijk lichaam, ons gehoor interpreteerd dit anders, dit is het verschil tussen jullie interpretatie van wat nu effectief dubbel zo luid is.

----------


## Drumvogel

Om het nog leuker te maken. Hebben we ook nog dBv. Een verdubbeling daarvan: +6dB. Reken nu maar uit hoe hoog je fader moet doorduwen om een waarneembare verdubbeling van het geluid te krijgen.

----------


## Stoney3K

> Om het nog leuker te maken. Hebben we ook nog dBv. Een verdubbeling daarvan: +6dB. Reken nu maar uit hoe hoog je fader moet doorduwen om een waarneembare verdubbeling van het geluid te krijgen.



Dat ligt er maar net aan of je lineaire of logaritmische faders hebt.

Die 10dB extra wordt in dBv trouwens gewoon 20dB extra. Iets met V kwadraat gedeeld door R  :Wink:

----------


## Drumvogel

U^2 / R is volgens mijn technische achtergrond P. Dus vermogen.

Maar wat ik opeens besef: als je 2 keer zo zacht moet van de politie...

----------


## Stoney3K

> U^2 / R is volgens mijn technische achtergrond P. Dus vermogen...



En decibellen zijn in beginsel afgeleid van (de verhoudingen tussen) het vermogen dat in een last ontwikkeld wordt. dBW is bijvoorbeeld de decibel-verhouding tussen je bron en 1W. (dus 1W = 0dBW, 10W = 10dBW, 100W = 20dBW, enz...)

Voor 2 keer zoveel vermogen (W, wordt dBW) moet je er 4 keer zoveel spanning (Volt, wordt dBv) in stoppen. In logaritmen wordt dat respectievelijk 3dB en 6dB, voor 10 keer zoveel vermogen moet er 100 keer zoveel spanning in. 10dBW en 20dBv dus.  :Smile: 

De 'decibellen' die we op de meter lezen zijn ook niks anders dan een dB-schaal die geijkt is op het menselijk oor. Dat is ook de reden waarom er geen duidelijke eenheid achter staat, maar alleen 'decibel'.

----------


## RenéE

> Voor 2 keer zoveel vermogen (W, wordt dBW) moet je er 4 keer zoveel spanning (Volt, wordt dBv) in stoppen. In logaritmen wordt dat respectievelijk 3dB en 6dB, voor 10 keer zoveel vermogen moet er 100 keer zoveel spanning in. 10dBW en 20dBv dus.



P=U^2/R

Foutje? :Big Grin:

----------


## RenéE

Voor +3dB aan vermogen moet je er trouwens gewoon +3dB aan spanning in stoppen, it's easy as that. (Alleen is die +3dB aan spanning geen verdubbeling van de spanning maar slechts een factor √2)

----------


## keenoncoolstuff

Dát zouden méér mensen moeten doen...  :Big Grin: 

Singer Smacks Guitarist Over Awful SoloVideo

----------


## showband

YouTube - Stage Accidents

eigenlijk best een nuttig filmpje.

een reminder waarvoor je
tapijt moet vastzetten
podia stevig moet bouwen
even desnoods een colatje voor antislip....
en vooral, het barst van de onhandige mensen op het toneel. Die ergens anders mee bezig zijn. We vertrouwen op jullie! :Smile:   I love you all!  :Embarrassment:

----------


## RenéE

Haha die laatste is toch wel erg grappig. :Big Grin:

----------


## keenoncoolstuff

Retegeile drummert:
YouTube - Amazing Drum Solo

----------


## MusicXtra

Na dit filmpje weet ik weer precies waarom ik op heb gegeven ooit een goeie drummer te worden. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## showband

qua amazing drumvideo's moet je altijd bij roy zijn
YouTube - Tony Royster Drum Solo

----------


## Stoney3K

Jean-Michel Jarre laat even zien dat ie nog altijd een paar goeie oren heeft.  :Big Grin: 

YouTube - Jarre @ Turbo

----------


## DJ_matthias

superbowl halftime (niet de BEP van afgelopen nacht)
YouTube - Super Bowl 44 halftime show "The who"(full version)

the setup:
YouTube - SUPER BOWL HALF TIME SHOW 2010 Stage Rehearsal volunteers

----------


## MELO

beste forumleden,

Al sinds geruime tijd lees ik mee op dit forum, soms met tranen in mijn ogen...
Dan wel van het lachen, dan wel van het huilen.

Deze kwam ik op i-net tegen en wil jullie er niet van onthouden, een DJ welke waarschijnlijk meer lol heeft dan het publiek.

Alhoewel, deze DJ aan het werk zien lijkt me geweldig..

YouTube - Happiest dj on earth

----------


## Richnies2000

> beste forumleden,
> 
> Al sinds geruime tijd lees ik mee op dit forum, soms met tranen in mijn ogen...
> Dan wel van het lachen, dan wel van het huilen.
> 
> Deze kwam ik op i-net tegen en wil jullie er niet van onthouden, een DJ welke waarschijnlijk meer lol heeft dan het publiek.
> 
> Alhoewel, deze DJ aan het werk zien lijkt me geweldig..
> 
> YouTube - Happiest dj on earth



Leeftijd is kennelijk niet altijd belangrijk  :Big Grin:

----------


## dj-wojcik

> beste forumleden,
> 
> Al sinds geruime tijd lees ik mee op dit forum, soms met tranen in mijn ogen...
> Dan wel van het lachen, dan wel van het huilen.
> 
> Deze kwam ik op i-net tegen en wil jullie er niet van onthouden, een DJ welke waarschijnlijk meer lol heeft dan het publiek.
> 
> Alhoewel, deze DJ aan het werk zien lijkt me geweldig..
> 
> YouTube - Happiest dj on earth




Die gast is ondertussen een Duitse DJ-ster aan het worden
Nu te boeken!:P

----------


## Whitefarmer

een kopje koffie en wat RedBull teveel.....

----------


## showband

er gaat een reissue fairlight komen.
vintage eerste model sampler.

Fairlight Instruments

*video:*
NAMM 2011 Video: Return of the Fairlight CMI

ik zeg..art of noise doe je ding!
lachen

----------


## Stoney3K

> er gaat een reissue fairlight komen.
> vintage eerste model sampler.
> 
> Fairlight Instruments
> 
> *video:*
> NAMM 2011 Video: Return of the Fairlight CMI
> 
> ik zeg..art of noise doe je ding!
> lachen



Ik ging even steil achterover. De CMI was hét instrument van de late 70s en 80s als het om sampling ging, Jarre heeft er bijvoorbeeld zijn "Magnetic Fields"-album mee gemaakt. Het ding was zo legendarisch dat er zelfs hacker-groepen naar vernoemd zijn.  :Wink: 

Ik denk dat Fairlight het succes van de Mellotron M400 gezien heeft en een poging gedaan heeft voor een reissue. Jarre heeft zijn nieuwe speeltje voor dit jaar dus ongetwijfeld al binnen. (Als ie niet nog de oude CMI heeft staan!  :Big Grin: )

----------


## showband

tjsa.

voor de echte muzikant aan het het werk bestaat er niets boven Michel Voncken
YouTube - Michel Voncken on the PSR K1

keyboardacts are the shizzle! 



 :Smile:  :Wink:  :Smile:

----------


## Whitefarmer

haha,

Mag ik me dan MUZIKANT noemen  :Big Grin: .

Dat is een instrument welk ik van mijn vrouw vast WEL mag kopen (omdat zelfs ik daar geluid uit kan krijgen) :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .

----------


## oscarfritschy

Nieuwe manier om je kabelkist te vullen?!?!?

YouTube - Belading Zeecontainers met bobcat

----------


## kokkie

I've been there, done that ...
Powerlock leggen met de Bobcat is ook wel lekker  :Big Grin:

----------


## Richnies2000

de nieuwe manier van zingen 

Elton zingt een handleiding - Onzin.Com

----------


## renevanh

> Nieuwe manier om je kabelkist te vullen?!?!?
> 
> YouTube - Belading Zeecontainers met bobcat



Dat kan nooit bevoordelijk zijn voor je kabels :P

----------


## MusicXtra

> Dat kan nooit bevoordelijk zijn voor je kabels :P



Nee, maar als je weet dat kabels oprollen na afloop van een gig de meeste tijd kost is het wel het overwegen waard. :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## rinus bakker

Ach het zal net zijn als met staalkabels.
Daarvan werd ooit [ ~ in de Bronstijd ] aan mij verteld
- door een vertegenwoordiger van een heeeeeeeeel grote hijsmiddelen leverancier - 
dat je ze na 1x gebruik eigenlijk zou moeten weggooien.
Staal, aluminium of koper - het is allemaal metaal.
En de metaalboeren (en -dieven!) verdienen er heel goed aan.

Ik vind het Topic-voorbeeld van het laden een beetje aouderwets.
Er zijn ook kantel-liften - met lastmeting - die de hele zeecontainer kunnen tippen. 
Dan heb je geen Bobcat meer nodig, maar is dat alleen dat grijperkraantje al voldoende:
Dus 1 machine en 1 man uitgespaard.
Zo horen wij dat toch in Het Westen te doen.  :Confused: 

*2 kokkie*
Is er op die foto sprake van de enige en onvervalste *FlashCat*?
Of is het meer een *CaseCrusher*?  :Big Grin:

----------


## @lex

> Ik vind het Topic-voorbeeld van het laden een beetje aouderwets.
> Er zijn ook kantel-liften - met lastmeting - die de hele zeecontainer kunnen tippen. 
> Dan heb je geen Bobcat meer nodig, maar is dat alleen dat grijperkraantje al voldoende:
> Dus 1 machine en 1 man uitgespaard.
> Zo horen wij dat toch in Het Westen te doen.



Het hangt er vanaf natuurlijk wat je daarna nog aan kosten hebt. Dit wordt waarschijnlijk in één of ander Afrikaans land door kinderhandjes gestript of door kindertjes zonder ademhalingsbescherming schoongebrand. En dus kan je er in Europa weer net wat meer mensen voor laten werken. Een soort kromme vestzak-broekzak constructie

Ziek eigenlijk...

@lex

----------


## @lex

> Jean-Michel Jarre laat even zien dat ie nog altijd een paar goeie oren heeft. 
> 
> YouTube - Jarre @ Turbo



En waarom kunnen jij en ik dit niet? Omdat wij geen geld hebben om ons geheugen voor dit soort geluiden te trainen...

Maar wij kunnen dan weer een Nespresso van een Senseo onderscheiden...

@lex

----------


## rinus bakker

> 1-Het hangt er vanaf natuurlijk wat je daarna nog aan kosten hebt. 
> 2-Dit wordt waarschijnlijk in één of ander Afrikaans land door kinderhandjes gestript of door kindertjes zonder ademhalingsbescherming schoongebrand. 
> 3-En dus kan je er in Europa weer net wat meer mensen voor laten werken. 
> 4-Een soort kromme vestzak-broekzak constructie
> 5-Ziek eigenlijk...



Even wat analogieën:
1-Ja die banken en verzekeraars hebben ook van die énorme kosten bij de hypotheken en pensioenen.... 
En in NL nog weer eens véél meer dan in de buurlanden??
2-Wij laten alle apparatuur toch ook zo langzamerhand uit China komen.
En waar kopen die hun (zo goedkoop mogelijke!?) grondstoffen weer in in? ..... Juist!
En in welke gebieden proberen onze geldgoochelaars weer zoveel mogelijk geld uit de investeringen te wringen? ... Juist!
3-We deden decennialang op dit continent juist vooral onze best om zo min mogelijk mensen te laten werken, 
of in elk geval ze zo kort mogelijk te laten werken.
Want "werken is voor de dommen". 
Zoek alle soorten van uitkeringen maar eens op, die door het UWV worden geregeld.
Geldgoochelen - dáár draaide alles om. 
En die goochelaars vertelden je vervolgens dat het hélemaal snor zat met jouw (door hen verzorgde) belegging/pensioen/investering...
4-Vanuit jouw vestzak in de broekzak van die bonus-b/h-oeren dan wel te verstaan.
5-IDD, helemaal mee eens.

----------


## Roelande

deze micro zal ook wel voor de vuilbak zijn  :Smile:

----------


## I.T. drive in

Hey,

Ik wist niet dat Iven in mexico woonde?

YouTube - MODELO LINE ARRAY SFL-02
 :EEK!:

----------


## 4AC

Dan denk je dat je alles wel een keer gezien hebt, kom je dit tegen:
YouTube - SANY0286.MP4.flv

En de 100v-hoorntjes fanclub:
YouTube - ???????? VS ????? 02

WK versterker in de clip:
YouTube - mv ???????????? 9.3.53 [4/4]

De gezichten van het publiek zeggen alles:
YouTube - mv ???????????? 22 11 52 [1/5]
[FONT=Verdana]
In this test the amplifier in the middle drives 32 subwoofers 18" (16 each ch.)﻿ all at ones.[/FONT]

Funktion-One Resolution 1 Vídeo Mapping Test

Mvg,

Teun

Ps. KLIK HIER NIET (mooi einde)

----------


## dj-wojcik

Wat moet ik hier nu in ***snaam van denken? :Confused:

----------


## oxidizer

omg, das typisch thailand, als het maar hard gaat (en vervormd) :Big Grin: 

ik heb de site gevonden van crown namaak amps, ik weet niet wat ik hiervan moet vinden, misschien een antwoord op china's namaakmarkt  :Big Grin: 

TAFN Audio Sound Class-D Power Amplifiers

als het waar zouden ze een rendement van 95 % (hun nieuwe class d) hebben t.o.v. 85-90 % rendement bij een class td (lab???)

----------


## salsa

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-zenD...layer_embedded

Lekker dansen maar!!!!

----------


## I.T. drive in

Wuhahaahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah  ah  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Ik kom niet meer bij!

----------


## oxidizer

schitterend, en die kruipt dan terug op dat podium   :Big Grin:

----------


## 4AC

Leuk beessie zoekt huisje in Clair Bros wedge...

Mvg,

Teun

Edit; van dezelfde uploader nog een geinig filmpje

----------


## MusicXtra

De artiest waar de monitor voor bedoelt was zal ze wel dankbaar geweest zijn, zie de reactie al voor me als tijdens het optreden ineens dat beest (met suizende oren :Big Grin: ) uit die monitor kruipt.
Jammer dat er geen steady shot op de camera zat, ben duizelig van het kijken. :Embarrassment:

----------


## mhsounds

Of ze hadden hem even laten blazen op dat grasveld, hoef je dat hele ding niet terug te schroeven!

----------


## showband

OK het ding zelf is niet nieuw.

Maar dit filmpje ervan is wel enorm mooi.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tKkyP...eature=related

----------


## Mark Vriens

Je zal maar zo'n rails op je drive in showtje hebben  :Big Grin:

----------


## stamgast

Gebruikt in Zuid-Afrika tijdens het WK:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GvwhMM1CvXo

----------


## tarpan

> Dan denk je dat je alles wel een keer gezien hebt, kom je dit tegen:
> YouTube - SANY0286.MP4.flv
> 
> En de 100v-hoorntjes fanclub:
> YouTube - ???????? VS ????? 02
> 
> WK versterker in de clip:
> YouTube - mv ???????????? 9.3.53 [4/4]
> 
> ...



track bij die voorlaatste had ik ook ooit, was mijn favoriete systemcheck  :Smile: 
"Sheffield drum & track disc"

----------


## Tom06

> Gebruikt in Zuid-Afrika tijdens het WK:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GvwhMM1CvXo



Dat hebben vele stadions op dit moment, geeft een mooi beeld!

----------


## 4AC

> track bij die voorlaatste had ik ook ooit, was mijn favoriete systemcheck 
> "Sheffield drum & track disc"



Bedankt voor je bericht, ik ben weer een mooi test-cd'tje (in FLAC) rijker.
Erg mooie nummers, met verschillende instrumenten, over bijna de gehele frequentieband. Nogmaals bedankt, mijn dag is weer goed  :Smile: 

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## tarpan

> Bedankt voor je bericht, ik ben weer een mooi test-cd'tje (in FLAC) rijker.
> Erg mooie nummers, met verschillende instrumenten, over bijna de gehele frequentieband. Nogmaals bedankt, mijn dag is weer goed 
> 
> Mvg,
> 
> Teun



aah nee hé heb ik nu toch wel een concurrent geholpen?  :Stick Out Tongue: 
graag gedaan hoor :Smile: 
Als je me die flac's nu ook eens kon bezorgen :Wink:

----------


## 4AC

Vul dan wel even je profiel in, zodat ik je een e-mailtje kan sturen.

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## DJordy

Nog een belangstellende. Email is: Jordystraten1995[@]Hotmail.com

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

ook hier is interesse fredpop{@}xs4all.nl

Grtz fred.

----------


## laserguy

Lijkt mij ook wel iets... E-mail netjes in profiel.
Thanks anyway.

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

email staat ook netjes in het profiel alleen van me msn account en niet van mijn provider mailbox. mag niet het probleem zijn toch  :Wink:

----------


## DJ_matthias

mijn profiel zou ook contactinfo moeten bevatten ;-)

----------


## stainz

linken naar illegale dingen mag helaas niet hier op het forum via de e-mail dus eigenlijk ook niet. Heb hem zelf ook naar binnen geprutst op een manier die ze bij BREIN niet kunnen waarderen.

Denk dat ik van de mods *lief aankijken doet* wel mag zeggen:
zoek met de grote zoekengine naar "Drum & Track Disk The Sheffield Lab Lossless" dan kom je meteen een locatie tegen waar je hem vandaan kan prutsen.

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

je mag ook niet te hard rijden en doe je ook...
alleen het forum is niet bedoeld voor stimulatie.
wij mogen heus met elkaar mailen en praten over illegale dingen.
Zolang je het maar niet uitvoerd toch?

----------


## stainz

even vergeten te vermelden:
de CD is te koop bij amazon.com maar die kom je vanzelf tegen als je gaat zoeken.

----------


## 4AC

Mag ik iedereen vriendelijk verzoeken om de golf van mailtjes naar mij te stoppen, en de verstandige en terechte tip hierboven op te volgen.
Voor de torrent-downloaders onder ons is deze cd namelijk erg makkelijk te vinden.

Stainz bedankt.

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## tarpan

4AC, in orde :Smile:

----------


## 4AC

Hier gaat even iets HEEL ERG FOUT!
http://www.fail.nl/index/video/lamp_valt_op_podium

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## mvdwerff

> Hier gaat even iets HEEL ERG FOUT!
> http://www.fail.nl/index/video/lamp_valt_op_podium
> 
> Mvg,
> 
> Teun



Je zou ergens denken dat het bij het stuk hoort, maar dit zal wel niet :Stick Out Tongue: 

Wat is het wat naar beneden valt? Ziet eruit als een industrie lampenkapje.

----------


## Ericsamandj

> Hier gaat even iets HEEL ERG FOUT!
> http://www.fail.nl/index/video/lamp_valt_op_podium
> 
> Mvg,
> 
> Teun



vind dat met die lamp niet zo erg grappig maar die site verder wel.

----------


## rinus bakker

Ik verbaas me erover dat die Engelkes op het toneel 
kennelijk nog amateurs - of BeschermEngelen in opleiding zijn.
Anders was die natuurlijk vermeden:
die Gevleugelden hadden dan of de stoel van die man en halve meter verplaatst...
of gezorgd voor een degelijke safety aan die spot.
Amateur engelen ... bah!
Terwijl die Engel-profi's zich een vleugelslagkramp om de wereld vliegen 
om het aantal slachtoffers in de entertainment zo laag mogelijk te houden.

----------


## Drumvogel

Hij heeft het licht van dichtbij gezien en werd opgehaald door twee engelen. Zo zie je er is meer tussen kap en toneelvloer. Helaas geen safety.

----------


## 4AC

De not-so-far-away-future in de DJ/producer-wereld:
http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=dba_1307126881&p=1

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## laserguy

Was best leuk. Stond op Frankfurt  :Wink: .

----------


## 4AC

Uit de succesvolle serie "Sound engineering for women":
Aflevering 1 'Strange telephone'
Aflevering 2 'I thought it was pepper'
Aflevering 3 'You're singing on the wrong side'

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

die laatste is wel heel extreem! zelfs een baby kan dat gewoon beter  :Big Grin: 

Check  :Big Grin:

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SvZmvnZPnX8

"En omdat gij het zijt krijg oe er gratis xlr kabels met stoffer bij en een set van nikkelen jackpluggen..."

 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Groeten Hugo

----------


## 4AC

http://www.5minuten.tv/node/video/3ck0WmNa
FlashLight/Toppers

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## NesCio01

licht en geluid trainingsmissie
ergens op aarde?

klik

grtz

----------


## MusicXtra

Hahaha, geweldig, nu is de vraag of hij de knipperlichten aanzet en dan de ezel die richting op stuurt of kijkt waar de ezel heen gaat en dan zijn knipperlichten in die richting aanzet. :Big Grin:

----------


## I.T. drive in

Deze vind ik echt het delen waard:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2QY5TpoECnw

doorspoelen naar 3:00.
Er is ook een filmpje dan pakken ze de gitarist zijn gitaar af :Big Grin:

----------


## 4AC

http://youtu.be/5M1AG4s6ctA
Veel kijkplezier lieve beeldbuiskindertjes!

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## DJ_matthias

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KCfycxN6HtE
180 bewegende bollen, da's niet niets

----------


## mrVazil

> http://youtu.be/5M1AG4s6ctA
> Veel kijkplezier lieve beeldbuiskindertjes!
> 
> Mvg,
> 
> Teun



werkt niet in België  :Frown:

----------


## NesCio01

Virtuositeiten?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_AYEgwwCYWw

grtz

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

Tja, grappig om te zien, maar het idee zelf is helemaal niet nieuw.
Het Finse Apocalyptica doet in feite hetzelfde al vanaf 1996, ze zijn voornamelijk bekend vanwege de cello covers van Metallica nummers:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8JjQGt7WjK0&NR=1


Groeten Hugo

----------


## bones2001

neodymium en koper kom je tegen in moderne speakers.
Maar kijk eens hier, hoe deze op elkaar kunnen reageren, echt bizar !!

http://www.zie.nl/video/opmerkelijk/...s/m1ezsdife6dw

----------


## Lala

Dat is ook de truc van een aantal goocheltrucs  :Wink:

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

> echt bizar !!



Leuke proef, maar bizar? Nee...

Gewoon natuurkunde, de vallende magneet wekt een stroompje in de buis op die een omgekeerd magnetisch veld heeft ten aanzien van de magneet, waardoor deze dus langzamer door de buis valt.

Het werkt ook bij andere niet-magnetische metalen, zoals bijvoorbeeld aluminium.


Heeft dus helemaal niets met anti-zwaartekracht te maken. Jammer hè...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Groeten Hugo

----------


## Caspero

Wie gebruikt er tegenwoordig nou nog statieven? Er zijn veel betere accessoires voor!

EDIT: screenshot, geen filmpje!  :Wink:

----------


## Drumvogel

Alleen zal ik een statief liever niet als kruk gebruiken...

----------


## showband

aan de uitgestalde waren te zien is het een smart-drugs winkel?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## I.T. drive in

En ik maar proberen om die video aan de praat te krijgen  :Confused:

----------


## Caspero

> En ik maar proberen om die video aan de praat te krijgen



hehe screenshot :Wink: 

Kwam overigens voorbij in een artikel over een bijeenkomst van een intergalactische organisatie  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Dus waarschijnlijk zijn het inderdaad drugs die ze daar verkopen (en dan met name Paddo's en ander hallucinerend spul :Embarrassment: )

----------


## 4AC

> En ik maar proberen om die video aan de praat te krijgen



Haha, hetzelfde hier, ik zal een half uur op die 'play-knop' te drukken en heb het zelfs al in een andere browser geprobeert.
Ouch.

Maar, een bijzonder gevaarlijke keuze, voor een wel heel makkelijk op te lossen probleem, zo'n krukje.

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## salsa

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SRkdw...layer_embedded

WOW!!!!

----------


## I.T. drive in

Volgens mij sta je dan echt stijf van de adrenaline als je zo'n giga line array op je af ziet komen. Ik vind de lucht er ook lekker donker uitzien. Hadden ze zoiets niet af moeten lassen?  :Confused:

----------


## renevanh

> Hadden ze zoiets niet af moeten lassen?



[geinmodus]
Ah, dat was de oorzaak, ze waren nog aan het lassen!  :Stick Out Tongue: 
[/geinmodus]

Lees even wat artikelen die hier over gaan. Verschillende bronnen melden dat het een onverwachte, zeer lokale windhoos was die ongeveer een halfuur eerder kwam dan dat het aangekondigde noodweer (wat je al ziet hangen) arriveerde.

----------


## I.T. drive in

My bad, had ik nog niet gelezen.
Maar ze hadden hem ook af moeten lassen :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## I.T. drive in

http://www.metacafe.com/watch/cb-HMH..._1_episode_18/

 :Big Grin:

----------


## mhsounds

> http://www.metacafe.com/watch/cb-HMH..._1_episode_18/



Dus zo rekent onze ******** af met lastige gasten na afloop van een show  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## renevanh

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gusJeslMbLc

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

supervet!!!!

----------


## gertgeluid

Dat kunnen wij ook!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jBl8ovOuFVw

----------


## Lj_Mouzer

Sensation 2011    Same story ;-)

----------


## showband

piano naar het optreden




" er zit een klein trapje voor het gebouw"

----------


## tcnr sound & light crew

1e.. die hebben zeker nog nooit van spanbanden gehoord
die 2e, tja dat is vragen om een hernia  :EEK!:

----------


## Gast1401081



----------


## axs

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=UfcNoMnKjrY

----------


## axs



----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

ja, als je teveel tijd hebt :P  :Big Grin:

----------


## vdbeke

Precies toch wel iemand die er elk jaar de nodige tijd aan besteed.

----------


## Dennis vd Dool

Volgens mij is dit dezelfde die een paar jaar geleden het filmpje van z'n huis met kerstlichtjes had versierd!

----------


## Richnies2000

als deze :

----------


## djspeakertje

Je zal dr maar in wonen, midden in de nacht die onzin aan, terwijl je net lekker ligt te slapen na die klus op de kerstmarkt...


Daan

----------


## 4AC

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

die laatste gast lijkt wel op zanger rinus  :Big Grin:

----------


## tarpan

als hij nu ook ff een kastje rond dat aggregaat gemaakt had... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## djspeakertje

Was de herrie minder geweest en had het ding na niet heel veel tijd in de fik gestaan :Smile:  Had idd gekund, maar het is een boel werk, met alle in- en uitlaten, en waarschijnlijk was dat aggregaat niet alleen voor die kar bedoeld :Wink: .


Daan

----------


## ajdeboer

Met recht 'echte' wereldmuziek!

http://vimeo.com/moogaloop.swf?clip_id=2539741

----------


## djspeakertje

Kijk, dat is stoer!

----------


## Dj Gino V

Dat is wel vetjes gedaan :Cool:

----------


## I.T. drive in

Mooi gemaakt, ook een mooi nummer om op die manier te gebruiken  :Smile: 
Nog zoiets http://vimeo.com/28940231

----------


## DMiXed

> Mooi gemaakt, ook een mooi nummer om op die manier te gebruiken 
> Nog zoiets http://vimeo.com/28940231



Dat is een erg fijn stukje muziek(: Ook leuk als soundcheckie, klinkt heel erg lekker op deze donkere zondag(:

----------


## I.T. drive in

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zSyix...layer_embedded

Geniaal!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## stamgast

In dezelfde categorie: http://youtu.be/ll7rWiY5obI

----------


## qvt

Spinal tap!! Die gasten hebben audiogeschiedenis geschreven met die paar zinnen  :Smile:

----------


## showband

portable system
<br>

----------


## showband

merk op dat de toetsenist een fantastische solo staat te spelen?





Zelfs op dit niveau : gitaar hard, toetsenist breed wegmixen geblazen.
Dit is de reden dat ik toetsenisten in mijn workshops altijd adviseer niet te veel te vertrouwen op wat de heren geluidsmannen allemaal zeggen. Dat staat gelijk aan hooguit 20% van de tijd hoorbaar in de mix staan.


(1:44 tot 2:12)

----------


## sparky

Ah, dus als ik weer eens stugge amateurmuzikanten krijg met een a-communicatieve houding, dan zouden ze wel eens bij jou vandaan kunnen komen? Want dat is wat je kweekt met dit soort opmerkingen. Overigens kom ik die "alle geluistechnici zijn eikels" attitude zelden bij goede muzikanten tegen.

----------


## qvt

> Ah, dus als ik weer eens stugge amateurmuzikanten krijg met een a-communicatieve houding, dan zouden ze wel eens bij jou vandaan kunnen komen? Want dat is wat je kweekt met dit soort opmerkingen. Overigens kom ik die "alle geluistechnici zijn eikels" attitude zelden bij goede muzikanten tegen.



Waar is toch die "Vind ik leuk" !!

----------


## dj-inkognito

> Waar is toch die "Vind ik leuk" !!

----------


## showband

> Ah, dus als ik weer eens stugge amateurmuzikanten krijg met een a-communicatieve houding, dan zouden ze wel eens bij jou vandaan kunnen komen? Want dat is wat je kweekt met dit soort opmerkingen. Overigens kom ik die "alle geluistechnici zijn eikels" attitude zelden bij goede muzikanten tegen.



ik hoor hier al in de eerste reactie een interpretatie "eikels" samen met "a-communicatieve houding". Toppie.

statement is: _"Dit is de reden dat ik toetsenisten in mijn workshops altijd adviseer niet te veel te vertrouwen op wat de heren geluidsmannen allemaal zeggen. Dat staat gelijk aan hooguit 20% van de tijd hoorbaar in de mix staan."_

De workshops zijn voor bandleden die onervaren zijn en in jongerencentra, scholen, cafe's, festivalletjes en bij 100 tot 200 man PA tjes in contact komen met de pa man. Dat is niet de finefleur van de branche. Soms ervaren, soms niet breed in pluimage.
je ontkomt niet aan het feit dat als geluidsmensen zeggen "komt wel goed" dat je als toetsenist traditioneel in een standaardmix terecht komt. Dat is basis bas - drums - gitaren. Zang er hoorbaar op. En dan plamuren met toetsen. Volledig voorbijgaand aan de functie van de instrumenten. _painting by numbers_. Zeker als bands met twee gitaren naast de toetsen werken is er bijna geen plek voor voegwerk. Het geluidsbeeld is af zonder toetsen. Alleen bij intro's hoor je de toetsen nog.

Wanneer je de sound opbouwt rond een goede toetsenist. En een gitarist  inzet op uitgedunde settings / pedaaltoon maakt dat het spectrum ineens vrijwel geen harmonische informatie meer heeft als de aanpak van de geluidsman hetzelfde blijft. _Jouw vakjes hebben niet de juiste nummers voor de paint_. Bij informeren krijg je van de PA man duidelijke informatie. " maar het rockt lekker" " het klinkt fijn" " zie wel, het komt goed". Immers er is een perfect strak stuk geluid neergezet. Vergelijkbaar met de beste tijd van clearmountain. Elke noot op de gitaar-bas-drums-zang is precies geplaatst en klinkt door de rand van galmende toetsenaccoorden nog eens kamerbreed ook. Het a-comminicatieve van deze mededelingen herkennen is dus een belangrijk stuk in workshops!

Als band is het dus nuttig en helaas maar al te vaak noodzakelijk om tijdens de soundcheck bij te sturen.
Als de mix om de gitaren heen gebouwd wordt moet je dat herkennen en eerst een heel nummer op drums-bas-toetsen-zang spelen voor de gitaristen mee gaan spelen. Daarmee dwing je geluidsmensen naar het verband en de functie van de toetsenist te luisteren.

Daarnaast geef ik een handvol tips mee om de begroeting met "weer _stugge amateurmuzikanten met een a-communicatieve houding_" te defusen. Je moet inderdaad je goed voorbereiden om niet in die hoek gedwongen te worden. Juist de mixers die uit een veilige vaste sound bands benaderen, die zullen in hun communicatie ook in patronen schieten. Als er voet bij stuk gehouden moet worden om de sound naar een andere instrumentbenadering te krijgen. Dan is er met een paar grapjes en een rustige, geduldige goede onderbouwing van de band maximale kans om niet in patronen weggezet te worden.

maar dat terzijde.

waar ging het om? In dit off topic deel van een forum met professionals echter vond ik het wel een markante video. Die liet zien dat zelfs op niveau BBC, diamanten plaat, stadionvullende band, een toetsenist volledig weggemixt kan raken tijdens een solo waar andere muzikanten een prachtige ruimte voor open laten. Zelfs het videodeel heeft door dat de toetsenist staat te soleren. Het geluid niet.

Ik denk dat een " stugge amateurmuzikanten krijgen met een a-communicatieve houding" in antwoord op zo een post dan meer dan smakelijk is. Die onderstreept dat het probleem wat leeft bij ons "stugge amateurmuzikanten" niet als zodanig bij PA mensen bestaat. 

Waar denk je dat muzikanten het idee vandaan halen dat ze beter zelf kunnen mixen? Omdat ze bij het terugkijken van video's erachter komen vrijwel nooit hoorbaar in de mix te staan. Dat is best een issue toch? Op een gegeven moment is de stugheid volgens jou wel een issue. Niet de oorzaak.

De workshops gaan uit van een team en dus ook efficient binnenhalen van de geluidsman op de lijn van de muziek. Dus _Dit is de reden dat ik toetsenisten in mijn workshops altijd  adviseer niet te veel te vertrouwen op wat de heren geluidsmannen  allemaal zeggen. Dat staat gelijk aan hooguit 20% van de tijd hoorbaar  in de mix staan._ Je zal aan de bak moeten om goed gemixt te raken. Niet vertrouwen op vaste opmerkingen. Maar luisteren en communiceren. 

En je voorbereiden dat er dan altijd geluidsmannen zullen zijn die je wegzetten als: muzikant met _"alle geluistechnici zijn eikels" attitude_

----------


## MusicXtra

Volgens mij worden hier zowel geluidstechnici als muzikanten gegeneraliseerd.....

----------


## sparky

Je kunt dingen zo proberen te draaien dat het lijkt dat ik er vanuit ga dat er altijd een negatieve houding is, onzin natuurlijk. Maar waar het om gaat is dat je post dat je amateurs bijbrengt dat ze niet teveel moeten luisteren naar wat technici zeggen. Overigens vind ik het wel heel fijn dat je muzikanten leert dat ze waakzaam moeten zijn of de mix recht doet aan het arrangement. Op die manier maak je ze immers ook bewuster van de functies van hun partijen en sounds, wat mijn werk makkelijker en leuker maakt. Regelmatig moet ik amateurs bijspijkeren over de meest fundamentele zaken op dit gebied. En als ik dan muzikanten krijg die in een workshop te horen hebben gekregen dat ze niet teveel moeten luisteren naar technici, dan helpt dat dus niet bepaald. Ik vind het echt fout.

En over dat filmpje: Ja daar heeft duidelijk iemand zitten slapen, maar op dat nivo is dat toch echt meer uizondering dan regel. Ook technici maken fouten.

----------


## renevanh

Als muzikanten leren dat ze niet naar technici moeten luisteren die (doorgaans) hun systeem kennen, de omgeving kunnen inschatten en weten wat ze doen, dan is het einde zoek.
9 van de 10 problemen op het podium komen door dit soort 'ik ben muziekant, ik ben heilig' attitude. Debiel veel podiumgeluid, keihard knetterende bekens, bas/gitaarversterkers die niet zachter dan standje heel hard kunnen want 'dan klinken ze niet mooi'...
"En als je (als tech) het niet doet, dan treden we niet op!". Heb je de uitbater/local promotor/bezoekers ook nog op je nek...
Vind je het gek dat een instrument zoals toetsen vaak insneeuwd?! Zelfs een technicus met een stevige PA krijgt dat niet boven het podiumgeluid van sommige bands uit zonder daarbij de geluidsnormen met +10dB(A) te overschrijden.

Nee, laten we de muzikanten dan leren niet naar de technici te luisteren, dat zal het zaalgeluid ten goede komen...  :Confused:

----------


## sparky

@musicxtra: Als het overkomt als generaliseren: dat is niet helemaal de bedoeling! Ik werk prima samen met de meeste muzikanten.

----------


## showband

niet te veel te vertrouwen op wat de heren geluidsmannen allemaal zeggen.

maak je van:
Maar waar het om gaat is dat je post dat je amateurs bijbrengt dat ze niet teveel moeten luisteren naar wat technici zeggen.

ik mis de link? luisteren naar de mening is goed. Controle van het resultaat bijt dat echt niet.

Als je aan het eind van de soundcheck nog steeds een rockende muur gitaren hebt zonder toetsen dan weet je toch als funkband dat de soundcheck niet klaar is?

je moet wel degelijk luisteren naar wat geluidsmannen zeggen.
Maar er vooral niet op vertrouwen dat dit overeenkomt met het resultaat.
Het veelgenoemde " je moet luisteren" op dit forum geldt namelijk ook voor muzikanten.

renevanh geeft allemaal prima voorbeelden dat een technicus kan melden dat het niet gaat werken.
als band moet je hier naar luisteren en naar je sound in de zaal luisteren en daar conclusies uit trekken. Als je als toetsenist er achter komt dat je niet hoorbaar gaat worden dan raad ik ze in de workshop ook aan om op te stappen in die gevallen. Dat hoef je als geluidsman niet aan te trekken, dat zal de band als eerste treffen. En daarmee kom je sterker te staan in je bericht naar de knalplankers. Hetzelfde geld trouwens ook voor vocalisten en podiumgeweld. (kijk eens naar het microfoonverhaal wat ik op musicfrom heb staan) Ik zie het probleem niet.

En het woord "eikels"helpt echt niet in dit soort contexten.

De workshops zijn voor bands die beter willen worden. De kern is dat ik leer welke verantwoordelijkheden ze hebben naast het op een toneel op hun instrument piemelen.
Dat gaat van _"plak zelf eens posters op als je de zaal vol wil hebben"_ via _"het publiek komt alleen als je iets doet waar je zelf ook naar toe zou willen gaan om te kijken"_ tot _"slecht geluid zit in de beheersing van de keten. Beginnende bij je instrument, via de voorgesprekken met zaal en technicus tot de verificatie tijdens de soundcheck"_
Muzikanten denken over het algemeen dat alles wel geregeld zal zijn. "want dat hoort zo" Daar reken ik mee af.

De video was weer eens een sterk staaltje bewijs dat je daar NOOIT van uit kunt gaan.
Liever een controlfreak dan onhoorbaar met je keuboardje op een toneel staan. Die tijd is geweest.
Kijk eens op symfo-fora. Waar een van de telkens wederkerende ergernissen van de fans is dat bands in die stijl nooit eens hoorbare toetsen hebben. Nooit. In het amateurcircuit is echt een structureel probleem met mixen van toetsen. Op dit forum nog wel eens bonje gehad omdat veel geluidsmannen nog steeds staan op een submixertje bij de toetsen als er veel keyboards staan. Wat de absurditeit te top is. In sommige bands staan toetsenisten zo 3/4 van de zaalmix te draaien.

Daar kan ik handvaten voor geven aan de spelers.
Verificatie van de uitspraken van technici kun je als wantrouwen wegzetten, je kunt het als niet luisteren naar wat technici zeggen wegzetten. Dat moet je vooral doen. Er zijn al veel forumitems op deze site te vinden over dit onderwerp. Communicatie met geluidsmensen. En telkens ben ik die eikel die zegt dat in de praktijk die priklijsten niet gelezen worden. Dat in de praktijk die band met een zachte gitaar niet beter gemixt gaat worden. Dat kan alleen als de aanpassingen van beide kanten komen.

----------


## sparky

> Dit is de reden dat ik toetsenisten in mijn workshops altijd adviseer niet te veel te vertrouwen op wat de heren geluidsmannen allemaal zeggen. Dat staat gelijk aan hooguit 20% van de tijd hoorbaar in de mix staan.





Heb ik teruggebracht tot "niet te veel luisteren naar wat technici zeggen" Dat is niet letterlijk correct, maar het komt in de praktijk op hetzelfde neer. Vindt je dat verschil zo belangrijk dan mag jij en ieder ander elke keer dat ik dat in mijn post zeg vervangen door "niet te veel vertrouwen op wat de heren geluidsmannen allemaal zeggen" Het verandert namelijk niets aan het verhaal  :Wink:  





> ik mis de link? luisteren naar de mening is goed. Controle van het resultaat bijt dat echt niet.



Wat die controle betreft, daar ben ik helemaal voor, het hoe en waarom staat uitgebreid in mn post. Plus dat als het echt lekker klinkt, ik het ook fijn vind als er eens een een bandlid van het podium stapt om dat ook te kunnen horen  :Stick Out Tongue: 





> En het woord "eikels"helpt echt niet in dit soort contexten.



Dat woord heb ik gebruikt in de context "alle geluidstechnici zijn eikels-attitude", waarmee ik de houding omschrijf die je kunt krijgen als beginners geleerd wordt niet teveel te vertrouwen op mij en mijn collega's. Een kwalijk gevolg van een kwalijke opvatting. Prima woordgebruik lijkt me.





> Verificatie van de uitspraken van technici kun je als wantrouwen wegzetten, je kunt het als niet luisteren naar wat technici zeggen wegzetten. Dat moet je vooral doen.



Onzin, dat zeg ik nergens. Ik heb gezegd dat een wantrouwende houding voortkomt uit het feit dat ze geleerd hebben niet teveel naar technici te luisteren. O wacht dat moet natuurlijk zijn: "niet te veel te vertrouwen op wat de heren geluidsmannen allemaal zeggen." Snap je het? Snap je dat mensen leren weinig vertrouwen in technici te hebben leidt tot een wantrouwende houding? Ik heb nergens, maar dan ook nergens het beluisteren van de mix door de band weggezet als wantrouwen! Ik zeg je nu voor de derde keer: Ik vind het zelfs fijn als zij dat doen. Jij linkt die twee dingen aan elkaar en legt me die woorden in de mond. Ik heb geen idee waarom je dat doet en ik vind het erg kinderachtig.  

Mocht je hier nog verder over willen discuseren, dan raad ik je aan hier een apart topic voor te openen. Want ondanks dat de discussie nuttig is, is deze compleet of-topic.

----------


## sparky

PS, dat symfobands altijd slecht hoorbare toetsen hebben is onzin. Ik heb prima shows van Roger Waters, Porcupine Tree en Riverside gehoord. Ik mix zelf ook af en toe een prog-band en zit altijd met mijn vingers bovenop de toets, gitaar en lead vocal VCA's. Ik ben bij de meeste muziek maar vooral bij dit soort muziek (omdat de focus nu eenmaal vaker verschuift dan bij veel andere soorten muziek) continu bezig met luisteren naar wat de muziek zegt. En daar reageer ik op. Ik moet ook zeggen dat het by symfo/prog best uitdagend is! Er wordt vaak continu toetsen gespeeld, de _functie_ van die partijen wisselt echter continu. En dus ook de plek in de mix waar ik deze wil hebben. Hetzelfde, maar in mindere mate, geldt voor gitaar en vocals. Daarnaast zijn de synthpatches vaak ook niet goed gelevelled. Toetsen bij symfo/prog mixen is niet altijd makkelijk, maar wel cool  :Cool:

----------


## Hansound

> De workshops zijn voor bands die beter willen worden. De kern is dat ik leer welke verantwoordelijkheden ze hebben naast het op een toneel op hun instrument piemelen.
> Dat gaat van _"plak zelf eens posters op als je de zaal vol wil hebben"_ via _"het publiek komt alleen als je iets doet waar je zelf ook naar toe zou willen gaan om te kijken"_ tot _"slecht geluid zit in de beheersing van de keten. Beginnende bij je instrument, via de voorgesprekken met zaal en technicus tot de verificatie tijdens de soundcheck"_
> Muzikanten denken over het algemeen dat alles wel geregeld zal zijn. "want dat hoort zo" Daar reken ik mee af.
> 
> .




Soms mix je een band en dan hoef je bijna niet te schuiven.
Soms sta je de hele avond compressors te draaien en nog schuif jeje een ongeluk...


Dat ligt bij de band...

Showband als jij de (beginnende bands) iets wilt leren,   dan is het zeker handig om ze respect voor elkaar bij te brengen...  ALs de toesenist een solo speelt, blijft dan niet vol doorjanken op die gitaar,  even terugzakken in volume en later je momentje weer pakken.
Vertel ze over timing, en over de kunst van het weglaten.
Als er 2 blerende gitaren op het podium staan krijg je never nooit meer toetsen in de mix..  vol is vol...
Leer ze iets over adaptief gehoor,   en over de frequenties die ze gebruiken met hun manier van spelen..
Vraag ze waarom gitaristen met hun kuiten luisteren... en vertel ze dat dat niet gaat.
Plak een plastic nep oor op een microfoon en laat ze denken dat het een oor van hun partner is waar ze in staan te bleren... dan leren ze microfoontechnniek...

Mischien dat een groot deel van die   ik hoor de toetsen niet al zijn opgelost....

Dat de technicus een houding heeft van het komt wel goed begrijp ik best, hij kan niets veranderen aan de manier waarop de band speelt..
Ik wil altijd graag de toetsen in de mix hebben, maar aangezien hij idd de plamuur is met bijna het hele frequentie spectrum komt hij er bekaaid vanaf.

----------


## showband

> Ik wil altijd graag de toetsen in de mix hebben, maar aangezien hij idd de plamuur is met bijna het hele frequentie spectrum komt hij er bekaaid vanaf.



_een toetsenist is vaak niet de plamuur. Dat was nou net de aanleiding._

----------


## MusicXtra

Dit is een discussie waar je nooit uit gaat komen...
Ik zie regelmatig prutsers achter de mengtafel staan en kom ook regelmatig muzikanten tegen die verwachten dat de hele wereld zich aan hun aanpast, dat zal waarschijnlijk nooit veranderen.
Wanneer ik op weerstand stuit bij een band vertel ik ze simpel de vraag wat ze denken dat ik voor doel heb die avond.
Zo komen we er vrij snel achter dat mijn neus toch echt dezelfde kant op wijst als die van de band.
Verder hoort een band op het podium niet wat er in de zaal te horen is, als ik tot de conclusie kom dat het podium geluid veel te hard is om nog een fatsoenlijke zaalmix neer te zetten dan is het uiteindelijk aan de band wat ze ermee doen.
Mijn taak is datgene versterken dat er op het podium geproduceerd wordt, maken ze daar poep dan kan ik er toch echt geen 5 gangen diner van maken.
Meestal (op die enkele keer dat er een microfoonstatief tegen mijn hoofd wordt gemept na dan) is het dan echt wel mogelijk om iedereen tevreden te krijgen.
Het sleutelwoord in deze is 'communicatie', even overleggen wat de band, de zaaleigenaar en de organisator willen kan veel ergernis voorkomen.

----------


## jans

De meeste amateurbands blinken ook niet uit in het maken van een fatsoenlijk arrangement voor hun band.
We zijn allemaal belangrijk en luisteren naar elkaar is er niet bij.

----------


## drumbeat

> De meeste amateurbands blinken ook niet uit in het maken van een fatsoenlijk arrangement voor hun band.
> We zijn allemaal belangrijk en luisteren naar elkaar is er niet bij.



Maar als een band eens een goede arrangement heeft en weet hoe alles moet klinken weten veel geluidstechnici niet hoe ze moeten reageren, omdat het dan buiten hun geijkte paadje gaat. Bij ons vaste geluidstechnicus waren we binnen no-time klaar met onze soundcheck, omdat onze basisklank altijd goed is. Bij een gast-technici duurde het over het algemeen een eeuwigheid, omdat ze niet wisten wat ze overkwam. Men had van tevoren al aan de knopjes liggen draaien, omdat dit over het algemeen de normale sound was voor bandjes. Totdat ze een band moeten schuiven die de boel wel voor elkaar heeft en ze bijna niet meer weten wat ze moeten corrigeren. Let wel, dit is niet denigrerend bedoeld voor de goeien onder ons, maar zoals velen zeggen, communicatie is belangrijk, maar ook zeer zeker respect. Wij werden regelmatig weggezet als in de trant van, ja ja, daar heb je weer een stel van die muzikanten die alles beter weten. Totdat ze onze sound hoorden. Desalniettemin  moet ik er ook eerlijk bij vermelden dat we gastschuivers hebben gehad die ons complimenteerden met het podiumgeluid, wat altijd tot een hele fijne samenwerking heeft geleid.

----------


## renevanh

Tjsa, als technicus kom ik op het gebied van bandjes eigenlijk 3 soorten tegen.
Ten eerste de goede bands. Gainen op 0dB, faders op 0dB... klaar (bij wijze van spreken). Soundcheck kost je 20 minuten, dan staat het.
Ten tweede de wat mindere bands. Gainen op 0dB, faders all over the place, aardig wat EQ'en... maar eigenlijk bij al die bandjes ongeveer hetzelfde, dus met 30 minuten soundcheck klaar.
Ten derde de hopeloze gevallen. Dan kun je 80 uur soundchecken, maar goed ga je het niet krijgen. Shit in = shit out en ik heb helaas niet de vocalrackjes van Britney Spears of een autotune voor de gitaren/toetsen bij...

Maar: ik ga (na voorbereiding via Myspace of verglijkbare kanalen) altijd 'open' een soundcheck in. Kanaal voor kanaal gainen en rustig mixen. Gaandeweg (ergens rond minuut 15 als ze een nummertje gaan spelen) kom je er achter met wat voor band je echt te maken hebt.

En: bandjes (of tourmanagers) met feedback (positief, negatief, opbouwend) is altijd fijn. Ik wordt vaak nogal chagarijnig als je totaal geen feedback krijgt, dan weet ik ook niet of ik een beetje doe wat ze willen. Heb je op monitors overigens nooit last van, daar krijg je altijd feedback  :Wink:

----------


## showband

toch geloof ik dat we elkaar weer redelijk weten te vinden.  :Wink: 

de bandjes die ik langskrijg zijn allemaal voorbij het punt dat ze de versterker neerpleuren en gaan knoerten zonder nadenken. Die doen juist workshops omdat ze niet voor elkaar krijg om te klinken als hun cd collectie. En niet zoveel optredens hebben als ze willen.

als je met die insteek eens langs wat basics fietst gaat dat prima. Zijn ook allemaal goede gasten. e
wat me er aan doet denken, het zijn ook steeds meer dames trouwens. Knoop in je oren, die worden bijna altijd met "zangeres" aangesproken bij aankomst. Terwijl op het moment je hier in de regio vaker een meisje op basgitaar hebt dan een jongen bij jonge bands. En, demn, wat hebben ze allemaal goede basisskills tegenwoordig. Je hoeft echt niet meer terug naar de basis om ze halfverminderde accoorden te laten spelen.

en om terug te komen op het filmpje. Die stond er dus op om eens over de andere kant van de medaille te praten.

----------


## Hansound

> Maar als een band eens een goede arrangement heeft en weet hoe alles moet klinken weten veel geluidstechnici niet hoe ze moeten reageren, omdat het dan buiten hun geijkte paadje gaat. Bij ons vaste geluidstechnicus waren we binnen no-time klaar met onze soundcheck, omdat onze basisklank altijd goed is. Bij een gast-technici duurde het over het algemeen een eeuwigheid, omdat ze niet wisten wat ze overkwam. Men had van tevoren al aan de knopjes liggen draaien, omdat dit over het algemeen de normale sound was voor bandjes. Totdat ze een band moeten schuiven die de boel wel voor elkaar heeft en ze bijna niet meer weten wat ze moeten corrigeren. Let wel, dit is niet denigrerend bedoeld voor de goeien onder ons, maar zoals velen zeggen, communicatie is belangrijk, maar ook zeer zeker respect. Wij werden regelmatig weggezet als in de trant van, ja ja, daar heb je weer een stel van die muzikanten die alles beter weten. Totdat ze onze sound hoorden. Desalniettemin  moet ik er ook eerlijk bij vermelden dat we gastschuivers hebben gehad die ons complimenteerden met het podiumgeluid, wat altijd tot een hele fijne samenwerking heeft geleid.




Helaas is het zo dat veel mensen in onze branche de naam geluidstechnicus niet waard zijn,  en dat geld voor tech's van grote bekende bands tot die van kleine bruiloftsbands.
Maar als je een band hebt die het podiumgeluid goed voor elkaar heeft dan is het normaal gesproken heel fijn om de band te mixen en heb je dan de zaal akoestisch ook nog mee dan heb je echt een goede sound,  en veel blije gezichten...

Helaas is dat maar 3 van de 10 gig's het geval....   maar goed daar doe je het dan ook voor.

----------


## showband

best de moeite,
samenwerking artiest, choreograaf, en techniek. En goed te doen.

----------


## pieturp

Zeker tof!

Was al langer van plan om iets met EL-wire te gaan doen. Dit geeft maar weer 'ns aan dat de mogelijkheden bepaald niet beperkt hoeven zijn  :Wink:

----------


## DMiXed

Mooi stukje lasertechniek+choreografie!

----------


## sparky

Nice! Jammer van die heipalen muziek.

----------


## tcnr sound & light crew

mooi gedaan, alleen vraag ik me af vanaf waar die stralen die hij in zijn handen heeft geprojecteerd zijn, iemand enig idee?

----------


## DMiXed

> mooi gedaan, alleen vraag ik me af vanaf waar die stralen die hij in zijn handen heeft geprojecteerd zijn, iemand enig idee?



in het begin buigt ie ze steeds af, dus hij heeft waarschijnlijk spiegeltjes op zijn handschoen o.i.d., maar die stralen die hij 'vast houdt' kunnen niet van de grond af komen, dan zou je ze zien. Misschien mogelijk dat hij in diezelfde handschoenen twee laserpen-achtige diodes heeft zitten?

----------


## showband

er zijn zo te zien meer systemen bezig.
In het podium waarop hij staat een. Hij staat dus waarschijnlijk op een glasplaat.
Dan naast de spiegels in zijn handen heeft ie inderdaad aan de rug van zijn hand meegeprogrammeerde diodes. Die zijn zo te zien door ruimtegebrek alleen groen. De show is dus ook vanuit groen opgezet. Dat geeft continuiteit.

Achter de man staat een (duidelijk aanzienlijk krachtiger) laser. Die ook zorgt dat naar het einde toe de brightness toeneemt waardoor de aandcht en het oog van de kijker naar de finale meer power krijgt.

Allemaal heel fraai gedaan.
En een compliment aan de danser die dat alleemaal keer op keer poepstrak moet dansen. Misschien wel elk kwartier voor een heel seizoen... (d'r zijn nogal wat berichten van extreme werkdruk bij disney medewerkers)

----------


## showband



----------


## mikeyvalk



----------


## MusicXtra

Auw!!!! Dat doet pijn.

----------


## CSR audio

Hahahaha, sorry dat ik om je moet lachen LT....

----------


## showband

hoe hoort mainstream er uit te zien.
kijk eens naar het samenspel van techniek, licht, timing, eurohousedeuntje, dansen, cameraregie enz. Dit is een knap totaalplaatje:



ik vind het knap gedaan.

even afgezien van ...eh....smaak

kijk dan vooral niet naar joan:  :Wink: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zfofD...ure=plpp_video

----------


## MusicXtra

> kijk dan vooral niet naar joan:



De sfeer bij beide nummers is zo totaal verschillend dat ze op geen enkel vlak met elkaar vergelijkbaar zijn.
Is alsof je de beat bij een dance nummer vergelijkt met die van een jazz kwartet. :Wink:

----------


## drummerke

geef mij maar joan.. ik vind die andere echt niks bijzonder... en nog irritant liedje ook

----------


## Hitvision

Sowieso vind ik het licht tijdens het songfestival echt een pareltje om naar te kijken. Grote klasse van het bedrijf die dit heeft ontworpen en heeft uitgevoerd. Petje af. Grote ledscreens tot zelfs achterin de zaal.

----------


## Lala

Is het niemand opgevallen dat de timing van het licht dit jaar erg slecht was?

----------


## RenéE

Toch leuk om als klein kikkerlandje (pun intended) zo'n attractie te hebben. De op twee na grootste fonteinenshow ter wereld:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YpOOjB0BRCw

(klein beetje achtergrond hier: http://www.eftelist.nl/a_aquanura.html )

----------


## showband

sneu voor de dame.

....maar wel ongelofelijk playback!

----------


## MusicXtra

Krijg een déjà vu gevoel. :Wink:

----------


## bones2001

Hoezo playback,
ze zingt toch duidelijk "thank you" nadat ze die klap op haar hersens krijgt.  :Big Grin:

----------


## showband

hij is te leuk.

wel even geluid uitzetten voor je hem afspeelt.

----------


## Devon

Nog zo'n filmpje, geen microfoon en monitoring te bekennen..

----------


## djspeakertje

Dat kan tegenwoordig allemaal met 1 microfoon midden in de zaal in het plafond aan een trekje...


Dit is gewoon playback. Het filmpje in ieder geval, je ziet op 0:48 de drummer op zijn crash slaan en je hoort een hihat...


Daan

----------


## vasco

Commercial van de televisiezender TNT Benelux.

----------


## djspeakertje

Al meer dan een maand geleden was het dé video, maar hij blijft leuk :Smile: . Die dame op de motor mag trouwens ook wel eens een beetje drama komen toevoegen op klus...


Daan

----------


## jans

> Nog zo'n filmpje, geen microfoon en monitoring te bekennen..



Dit is een van de zovele playback shows in Duitsland

----------


## MusicXtra

Hebben zelfs de moeite niet genomen om de keyboards aan te sluiten. :Cool:

----------


## speakertech

> Hebben zelfs de moeite niet genomen om de keyboards aan te sluiten.



Nooit gehoord van bluetooth, wifi, wireless, fake.....

----------


## djspeakertje

En heeeeel veeeeeel Duracell...


Daan

----------


## 4AC

Kom dit net tegen op Dodgy Technicians (fb):



 :Big Grin: 

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## tarpan

ik moet toegeven dat ik nog nooit "rood" heb zien wegwaaien  :Cool:

----------


## showband

hij zingt nog best lekker door. Tijdens het volkotsen van de DPA.

 :Wink:

----------


## djspeakertje

Hopelijk mag ie het zelf betalen...

----------


## mrVazil

> Hopelijk mag ie het zelf betalen...



lol, zelfs in contracten van b-artiesten en het alternatieve circuit staat al dat ze nooit verantwoordelijk kunnen gesteld voor schade aan de apparatuur

----------


## kewa

Ondanks dat het me niet helemaal duidelijk is wat de beste man aan het doen is (en of het industriegerelateerd is) wilde ik jullie deze toch niet onthouden

----------


## showband

hoe maak je van een hoogwerker een laagwerker....

----------


## Ericsamandj

hetgeen hij net weggezet heeft op dat dak was waarschijnlijk te zwaar waardoor die al overgetipt staat met zn achterwielen in de lucht, bij het afzetten van de last komt ineens de balast weer bovendrijven en trekt hem vol achterover.

Hopelijk mag ie het zelf betalen

----------


## NesCio01

Werkgerelateerd?
Waarom zou je poten uitschuiven?
Hoeft bij een genie niet, bij trusslift niet,
dus hier ook niet toch?

grtz

Nes

----------


## qvt

> Werkgerelateerd?
> Waarom zou je poten uitschuiven?
> Hoeft bij een genie niet, bij trusslift niet,
> dus hier ook niet toch?
> 
> grtz
> 
> Nes



Inderdaad, je vraagt je af waarom sommige mensen toch het risico voor lief nemen..

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

Top filmpje dit! volgende keer even vast zetten aan de voorkant  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gast1401081

of gewoon de beam intrekken, in plaats van omhoogzetten.... komt-ie ook terug, maar dan zonder doorvlieg-impuls. 
Kortom : onervaren, en dit is goed lesmateriaal.

----------


## daviddewaard

nou snap ik waarom die gasten altijd met hun handen in de lucht staan  :Cool: 
ik ik altijd maar afvragen hoe ze tegelijk  zo'n strakke overgang kunnen mixen  :Stick Out Tongue: 

viel me trouwens op  van die bibber video hieronder dat ie niet "doorzong" tijdens het kotsen.
misschien een oplettende tech die het zangspoor op mute drukte.

----------


## Ericsamandj

Het zou natuurlijk zomaar kunnen dat het linkerdeck op een stick speelt he, beetje onduidelijk allemaal.
Dat de decks uit staan is idd wel heel amateuristisch.

----------


## showband

en hier Steve Angello over zijn playbackset :
http://www.facebook.com/notes/steve-angello-size-records/so-let-me-explain/10150256575007469

----------


## Rolandino

heb ik iets  gemist ?

Heb het al vaker meegemaakt dat een bekende DJ op een klus playback draait.

Heb een keer in mijn taperack een homemade mix van een uur gehad en afgespeeld terwijl de DJ doet alsof hij live bezig is.

Helaas maar waar. Aan een kant snap ik het best als je 4 a 5 optredens hebt per avond maar aan de andere kant heeft een zangerof zangeres meer kracht nodig met zijn of haar stem als de DJ met zijn handen.

----------


## Ericsamandj

Vaak zijn die acts van de grote jongen vooraf voorzien van tijd code, dit vanwege de lichtshow, vuurwerk, videoprojectie e.d. Als de dj dan ineens live gaat performen klopt het plaatje niet meer.

----------


## Rolandino

Vindt ik geen excuses.

Als er 10000 man voor je hebben betaald om jouw kwaliteiten te zien en te horen wordt er ook verwacht dat je die toont.

----------


## showband



----------


## Lala

Mooi voorbeeldje dat je toch live kunt mixen (en in principe met 2 cd spelers) en een strakke (video)show kunt hebben:

----------


## mhsounds

Nog steeds een sterke kop koffie...
Bij het bijsturen met het jogwheel word de videcontent niet gecorigeerd, deze loopt immers via de faderstart...
Toch loopt deze ook in Sync?
Of word dat het makkelijke ding met de 2000 Nexus? sync for timecode?

----------


## badboyscrew

De flying pig fabriek begin 90 ofzo

http://youtu.be/ximNwFPts6k

----------


## renevanh

Een van de eerste keren dat ik dit concept redelijk goed uitgevoerd zie:

www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Rot9uaVO8s

----------


## daviddewaard

> Een van de eerste keren dat ik dit concept redelijk goed uitgevoerd zie:
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Rot9uaVO8s



zit er erg vet uit!!
denk niet dat dit met blacklights is gedaan maar met EL lichtstrips in de pakken ofzo

----------


## qvt

Is iets van Led incl wireless aansturing en ik gok een timecode idee  :Smile:

----------


## NesCio01

Het concept is zo goed dat je er zelfs mee naar een zoek programma kunt?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=juKcjE0tQxE

't Is vreselijk knap uitgevoerd, bedacht  en technisch zeer geraffineerd!

grtz

Nes

----------


## NesCio01

Verder vond ik nog dit:

klik

grtz

Nes

----------


## 4AC

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## Gast1401081

die moest ff op fb.. LOL

----------


## NesCio01

> Mvg,
> 
> Teun



Echt een TOPPER, Teun, superrrrrr

grtz

Nes

----------


## qvt

Hij is inderdaad super! Heb al een poos niet zo gelachen om een youtube filmpje!

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

geweldig! goud waard zoiets, en dan te bedenken dat het maar al te vaak zo gaat... Niet zo extreem maar er zijn er steeds meer die niet kunnen zingen maar door de kwaliteit van de technicus(sen) maar wat goed klinken!

----------


## NesCio01

Mac door de mand?

Niet zozeer een filmpje, doch wel opmerkelijk
dat een forumlid Discovery haalt  :Smile: 

klikklik

gtz

Nes

----------


## showband

voor de liefhebber:
deze site staat barstensvol prachtige lectures overigens.

trevor horne en nile rodgers. enz enz

----------


## showband

koele drumcomputer.

denk dat de roadies niet blij met de flightcase zullen zijn.  :Wink:

----------


## NesCio01

Hoe lang doe je met je kabels?

Ziggo niet zo lang, lijkt mij.........





grtz

Nes

----------


## Ericsamandj

podium te hoog? nemen we toch een monitortje...... :Mad: [
IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG]

----------


## moderator



----------


## Ericsamandj

Spanning op de mike?

----------


## sjig

Zoals ik lees was het podium niet veilig, en stond hier stroom op.
Wat ik wel vreemd vind is dat de rest dan niet ook neerviel  :Confused: 

Maarrrrr; dit is wat ik lees. Kan waar maar ook niet waar zijn!!

----------


## MusicXtra

Als het podium onder spanning staat moet je nog wel iets vastpakken wat geaard is om een potentiaal verschil te krijgen, in dit geval was dat waarschijnlijk de microfoon.
En tegen je mond wil het wel aankomen. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sjig

> En tegen je mond wil het wel aankomen.



Zeg maar gerust; _in_ de mond  :Smile:

----------


## NesCio01

Iets voor de RockBitches?
 :Cool: 
grtz

Nes

----------


## MusicXtra

Aardlekschakelaar had een hoop ellende voorkomen....

----------


## Hitvision

Eerder al eens een keer 220 op mijn tong gehad na een foutje in elektrische bovenboiler. Je weet wel zo'n elektrische mini boiler in een caravan boven de wasbak. Als je daar uit drinkt en je hand op het metalen kookstel legt dan zie je ook ff blauw licht kan ik je vertellen. Zeker een half uur niks kunnen doen dan rustig op een stoel zitten.!

----------


## showband

Tragische podiumongelukken gebeuren al heel lang. Ook in ons landje.
In 1980 legde George Kooymans van de Earring bijna het loodje door een bom. 

_“Dat ding zat bij wijze van vuurwerk op mijn gitaar, maar er ging iets fout met de ontploffing. Met zó'n gat in mijn nek, en op één millimeter na een slagaderlijke bloeding, werd ik van de bühne gedragen, ergens in Zevenhuizen bij Groningen. Op de brancard, op weg naar het ziekenhuis, spookte het nog even door mijn hoofd: Shit! Wat stupide als ik nu de pijp uit zou gaan. Hier in een fuckin' feesttent in Zeven-huizen! Niet tof. Als het nou Madison Square Garden was geweest...”_


en het bekendste stage ongeluk allertijden:

----------


## AH

Speciaal voor onze forum vrienden uut et oooosten.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=Qc2qgFLhRGs#at=285

----------


## Gast1401081

> Speciaal voor onze forum vrienden uut et oooosten.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=Qc2qgFLhRGs#at=285



klopt de bijbel toch weer... de wijzen komen uit het oosten!

----------


## AH

“*** schiep”

*** schiep uit, uit gouden korenaren,
Eerst de Drenten, en toen de Twentenaren.
Uit de rommel en de resten,
Schiep Hij de mensen uit het westen.
Later, werd uit de Vecht,
De provincie Utrecht opgerecht.
En uit de bossen, met een hoek erachter aan,
Kwam de provincie Gelderland vandaan,
En al was het ook zo niet bedoeld,
Zeeland werd door het water bijelkaar gespoeld.
In het zuiden uit een mijn,
Kwam het Limburger pretpark te voorschijn.
Ook lag daar onderaan nog wat zand,
dat plekje werd ons aller Brabant.
Groningen met zijn kale weilanden, zo zei Hij,
Stuit dan ook als allerlaatste de rij.
Nu vraag je, hoe komt een mens daaraan,
Een professor uit Drenthe, zag dit alles aan.
Vraag het maar in Drenthe, aan iedereen,
Een Drent blijft nummer één.

----------


## jans

> *** schiep
> 
> *** schiep uit, uit gouden korenaren,
> Eerst de Drenten, en toen de Twentenaren.
> Uit de rommel en de resten,
> Schiep Hij de mensen uit het westen.
> Later, werd uit de Vecht,
> De provincie Utrecht opgerecht.
> En uit de bossen, met een hoek erachter aan,
> ...



dikke plus 1

----------


## MusicXtra

> klopt de bijbel toch weer... de wijzen komen uit het oosten!



Heb het idee dat hij meer uit de richting van de ABC eilanden komt.  :Wink:

----------


## djspeakertje

Zijn Twentse plat is anders zeer overtuigend.


Daan

----------


## NesCio01

> klopt de bijbel toch weer... de wijzen komen uit het oosten!



Nou Mac,

Lees je bijbel eens goed: Dat waren er slechts 3
(Melchior, Caspar en Balthasar).

Er woonden ooit in het Oosten slechts 3 wijzen
en zelfs zij vertrokken er :Embarrassment: . 
'_Zij zagen dat het in het Westen goed was_'.

grtz

Nes

----------


## Gast1401081

> ....
> '_Zij zagen dat het in het Westen goed was_'.
> 
> ...



was is voltooid verleden tijd.... 
En je krijgt er ook maar drie, alle wijzen ineens zou teveel van het goede zijn...

----------


## showband

het is een veel genoemde interpretatiefout.

wijzen uit het oosten bedoelen ze mee. :

*Als je in de randstad vraagt wie er van alles de schuld heeft?
"dan zie je ze wijzen uit het oosten"
*

 :Wink:

----------


## MusicXtra

> het is een veel genoemde interpretatiefout.



Ow, ik had een andere interpretatie; een paar mensen waren zo wijs niet in het oosten te blijven maar naar het westen te komen, dat waren de wijzen uit het oosten. Als je daaruit concludeert dat degene die nog in het oosten zitten niet wijs zijn is dat prima maar het zijn niet mijn woorden.  :Wink:

----------

